#ubuntu-tr 2011-02-28
<zfmf> selam millet
<Kartagis> günaydın herkese her keseye
<Kartagis> godaddy vps iyi midir sizce?
<zfmf> ötekilerden daha kötü degildir herhalde
<wingless> Kartagis: ben buyvm kullanıyorum, memnunum diyebilirim
<wingless> Kartagis: ucuz olduğu için memnunum aslında, öyle çok bir iş yaptırmıyorum :) kaliteli bir şey arıyorsan kesinlikle linode kullan
<Kartagis> bu bayağı ucuşmuş ya
<Kartagis> ucuz*
<wingless> valla ucuz olmasına rağmen hiç down olmadı şimdiye kadar
<varadero> wingless ucuzmuş gerçekten :)
<Kartagis> hmm, godaddy 1gb bellek, 15gb sabit diski $29,95'e veriyor
<Kartagis> burada $12
<Kartagis> burada $12,95
<varadero> 5520 cpu var diyor
<varadero> 1 cpu bile tahsis etse performansi çok güzeldir
<Kartagis> 5520? o nerede yazıyor?
<erkan^>  
<Savvy> selam
<adil> ve Aleyküm selam
<adil> :)
<Savvy> "Thank you for your inquiry" bunu nasil Turkce'ye cevirebiliriz?
<adil> Savvy, soru için teşekkürler olabilir belki
<adil> inquiry anlamına baktımda
<adil> sorgulama felan geliyor
<adil> 4-5. anlam olarak
<adil> sual çıktı
<Savvy> Onu ilginiz icin tesekkur ederiz yapsam sence olur mu?
<Savvy> cunku adamlarin urunu hakkinda soru sorulacak
<adil> güzel olur
<Savvy> thx
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-01
<zfmf> selam millet
<Pars> arkadaşlar php ile birkaç işim var. localhost/phpmyadmin e girebiliyorum. ama php projemi çalıştıramıyorum. daha doğrusu hiçbir php yi çalıştıramıyorum. neden olabilir?
<Pars> chrome da şu hatayı veriyor: Server error
<Pars> Server errorhttp://127.0.0.1/info.php alınırken web sitesi bir hatayla karşılaştı. http://127.0.0.1/info.php bakım için kapatılmış veya yanlış yapılandırılmış olabilir.Aşağıda bazı önerileri görebilirsiniz:Bu web sayfasını daha sonra yeniden yükleyin.HTTP Hatası 500 (Internal Server Error): An unexpected condition was encountered while the server was attempting to fulfill the request.
<Pars> ama bu kod çalışıyor:
<Pars> <?php 
<Pars> phpinfo(); 
<Pars> ?>
<Pars> anlamadım :(
<Pars> neden kaynaklı olabilir?
<Kartagis> loglara bak
<Kartagis> hiçbir php dosyasını çalıştıramıyorsan phpmyadmin'i de çalıştıramıyor olman gerekir
<Pars> evet işte.. enteresan olan da bu !
<Kartagis> loglara bak dediğim gibi
<Pars> loglar nerede hocam
<irfaN|work> Pars, .htaccess dosyası var mı dizinde
<Pars> hayır yok.
<Kartagis> ubuntu üzerinde /var/log/apache2/ altındadır
<Pars> bakıyorum kartagis..
<irfaN|work> Pars, nasıl baktın dosyanın olup olmadığına ?
<Kartagis> Pars ls -a
<Pars> var/www klasörü içinde böyle birşey yok irfan hocam.
<irfaN|work> tail /var/log/apache2/error.log
<Pars> /var/log/apache2/   klasörü altında 3 adet dosya var. "access.log"    "error.log"   "other_vhosts_access.log"
<Kartagis> access.log
<irfaN|work> tail /var/log/apache2/access.log
<Kartagis> tailf de işe yarar
<Pars> dosya içinde baya yazı var hocam
<irfaN|work> Pars, pastele pastebin.com a linkini ver buraya
<Pars> ok
<Pars> "413 Request Entity Too Large " site hata veriyor... püfff :(
<Pars> sanırım dosyanın içeriğinin çok olmasından..
<irfaN|work> hazır bi script felan mı kurmaya çalışıyosun Pars ?
<Pars> hayır. kendim yazıyorum.
<irfaN|work> garip bir şey yoksa kodlarında, size limit i artırarak çalıştırabilirsin
<irfaN|work> nginx de client_max_body_size diye geçiyor direktif, apache için manuel e felan bakabilirsin
<Pars> LOG DOSYASININ EN ÜST BÖLÜMÜ:
<Pars> http://pastebin.com/Zm7tBeBb
<zfmf> tail -f yap
<zfmf> en altini göster bize
<Pars> ok
<zfmf> php kodunuda göster bakam
<irfaN|work> tail /var/log/apache2/access.log > /tmp/mylogresult.txt
<zfmf> error log un altini göster ;)
<irfaN|work> bu komutu ver Pars sonra mylogresult.txt yi gönder pastebin.com a
<Pars> http://pastebin.com/Jv8vXg39  EN ALTI
<zfmf> access den göremessin hatayi erroru ekle
<Pars> NEYSE ARKADAŞLAR ACİL ÇIKMAM GEREK.. ÇOK TEŞEKKÜR EDERİM.. KISMET DEĞİLMİŞ. :(
<Pars> çok teşekkür ederim. tekrar..
<Pars> olmadı foruma açarım bu konuyu..
<Kartagis> 500 hatası veriyor
<Kartagis> büyük olasılıkla .htaccess
<zfmf> öle ;)
<irfaN|work> <Pars> loglar nerede hocam
<irfaN|work> <irfaN|work> Pars, .htaccess dosyası var mı dizinde
<irfaN|work> <Pars> hayır yok.
<irfaN|work> <Kartagis> ubuntu üzerinde /var/log/apache2/ altındadır
<irfaN|work> <Pars> bakıyorum kartagis..
<irfaN|work> <irfaN|work> Pars, nasıl baktın dosyanın olup olmadığına ?
<irfaN|work> <Kartagis> Pars ls -a
<AndroUser2> s.a.
<ersoft> s.a.
<sg|> merhaba herkeze
<sg|> haskell den anlayan varmi ufak birsey sorucam
<wingless> sg|: sor belki bilen çıkar
<sg|> haskell icin hocam input range koymam lazim
<wingless> gerçi haskell kanalına sorsan daha garanti
<sg|> mesela input 10 - 20 arasinda olmali gibi
<adil> ubuntu da uname -a komutuyla işletim sisteminin 32 bit mi yoksa 64 bit mi olduğunu öğrenebilir miyiz?
<sg|> boolean lami yaparim nasil oluyor haskell de  online dokumanda bulamadim
<wingless> adil: evet
<adil> wingless, teşekkür ederim.
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-02
<qq1> afk olmayan birileri var mi?
<qq1> kanalda
<qq1> ?
<qq1> kimse yok mu? :/
<qq1> bootta kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<qq1> yaziyor ve donup kaliyor forumlara baktim faqlara baktim cozemedim
<qq1> bilen varsa yardimci olabilirmidir?
<zfmf> selam millet
<varadero> selam zfmf
<varadero> nasılsın
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> iyidir sagol senden
<varadero> iyidir :)
<varadero> iş güç koşturmaca
<varadero> backup :)
<zfmf> muahaha
<varadero> az kaldı backup acilarim sona ericek :)
<varadero> azalıcak en azından
<zfmf> o nasi olcak isimi birakiyon haha :d
<varadero> şirkette bir kaç kişidaha eğitim alacak
<zfmf> ooo iyimis
<zfmf> sonunda geldin lafima haha :d
<varadero> işi öğrenmeleri için bir süre tek başlarına yapmaları iyi olur
<varadero> mesela 5 sene
<varadero> :D
<zfmf> puahaha yok 10 sene :D
<zfmf> emekli olursun onlar ögrenene kadar :D haha
<varadero> 5 yeter :)
<varadero> 5 sene sonraya sistem  2 kez değişmiş olur zaten
<varadero> ozaman ben bilmiyorum derim
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> :D
<varadero> 2012 nin mayısında değişicek sistem
<varadero> 3 sene ömrü olsa :)
<zfmf> bence cok sevinme
<varadero> neden
<varadero> ?
<zfmf> gelenler isi görüp kacmasin :d
<varadero> zor biraz :)
<zfmf> niaha niye :D
<varadero> bana şunu yap bunu yap diyenlere eğitim aldırtıyorum
<varadero> bişi diyince sen yap derim
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> baglicanmi onlari server room a :d
<zfmf> muahah a:D
<zfmf> egitimi sen ver
<varadero> ben okadar bilsem
<varadero> bu kadar şikayet etmezdim :)
<varadero> pahalı değilmiş eğitim zaten
<varadero> burada sinif açacaklar 5 gün 3 küsür bin $
<zfmf> kac kisiye
<varadero> max 5
<zfmf> cok degil lo
<zfmf> iyimis fiyat
<varadero> değil değil
<varadero> yurt dışı kişi başı 3 küsür bin euro
<varadero> masraflar hariç
<zfmf> öle hersey kazik :D
<varadero> bu sene yine eğitimin dibine vurucam zaten :)
<varadero> bir sürü  planlı eğitim var
<zfmf> oh iyisin hadi
<varadero> dün it proje yönetimi bitti daha
<zfmf> cok SIKICI olur proje yönetimi ya :D
<varadero> yok valla çok zevkliydi
<varadero> hoca da iyiydi
<zfmf> sanslilardansin ozaman :d
<varadero> :)
<varadero> kurumsal eğitimin avantajı o
<varadero> 2 tanesi de yurt dışında olacak zaten eğitimlerin
<varadero> sen neredeydin zfmf ?
<zfmf> avusturya
<zfmf> sen nere gelioyn
<varadero> ist
<zfmf> yok yurt disinda nerde egitimler
<varadero> _paco_ nun memleketindesin yani
<zfmf> öle
<varadero> belli değil
<varadero> ihtimal var bayağı
<zfmf> o öteki ucundaydi sanirim
<varadero> ibm duyuruyor  işte
<varadero> viyanada o
<zfmf> yes öteki uc diyomya :D
<zfmf> ibm zürich de varidr oraya gel sen :d
<varadero> var var
<varadero> ama eğitim orda yok :)
<varadero> belçika ingiltere hungary felan listede
<zfmf> angutlar insan zurich de yapar
<zfmf> zürich de sade finans bölümü vardir ozaman :D
<zfmf> muaha paralari nasil kaciririz :d
<varadero> zürich den bir hocadan eğitim aldım ben
<varadero> ibm x86 ve blade system expert + tunning
<varadero> hoca tam manyaktı
<varadero> hayatımda gördüğüm en maraton eğitimdi
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> hehe :D
<varadero> adam bi başlıyordu anlatmaya
<varadero> tatatata makinalı tüfek
<varadero> now 5 minutes brake
<varadero> diyordu
<varadero> yerine oturuyordu
<varadero> konuşmadan su bile içmeden 5 dk
<varadero> kalkıp anlatmaya devam ediyordu
<varadero> :)
<zfmf> muahah
<zfmf> öyle adamlardan iyi ögreniyon iste
<zfmf> ben severim bilen den ögrenmeyi
<varadero> harbiden çok ii öğretti
<lessqq> kernel panic - not syncing :VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0.0)
<lessqq> pid: 1,comm : swapper Not tainted 2.6.35-27-generic-pae #48 ubuntu
<lessqq> bootta donup kaliyor nasil cozebilirim bilen var mi?
 * gezegenci slm
<wingless> selam
<zubak> sa ubucular
<adil> ve Aleyküm Selam zubak
<genc> slm
<adil_> ve aleyküm selam
<adil_> shop ubuntu dan ürün aldınız mı
<ahmetkanar> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-03
<Labladore> Arkadaslar merhaba
<wingless> merhaba sana da
<Labladore> wingless, tşkler.. acemiyim daha 2 gündür kullanıorum ama çok güsel gerçekten
<Labladore> ubuntu süper
<wingless> ubuntu candır :)
<Labladore> bi tek grafik kartı canımı sıkıor o kadar ..
<wingless> driver sorunu mu var?
<Labladore> tam performanslı çalışmıor
<wingless> ne gibi mesela
<Labladore> 3d desktop ta mesela geçişlerde ekran kırılmaları oluyor. ve çok sinir bozucu bi olay :d
<Labladore> pencereleri sağa sola salladığım zaman ekran kırılması oluyor.
<Labladore> grafik kartı aktif çalışıor gözüküor ama hz düşük sanırım anlayamadım :D
<wingless> kırılma dediğin tearing mi?
<Labladore> tearing ?
<Labladore> :D
<Labladore> şöyle söylim pencereleri sağ sola
<Labladore> hızlı hareket ettirdiğin zaman
<Labladore> ekranda dalgalanma oluo
<Labladore> çok değşik bi sorun
<wingless> hmm
<Labladore> grafik kartına nasıl ulaşabilirim
<wingless> yarısı farklı diğer yarısı farklı frame mi gösteriyor?
<Labladore> yoo aynı gösterio görüntüde sıkıntı yok sadece
<Labladore> hafif kırılma oluo ekranda..
<wingless> http://www.simforums.com/forums/uploads/20100208_210015_FSX.jpg bunun gibi mi
<Labladore> hah
<Labladore> ewet :D
<Labladore> tebrikler..
<wingless> tearing dediğimiz olay bu oluyor
<Labladore> hmm
<Labladore> bilmiordum
<Labladore> ögrendim
<Labladore> grafik kartım
<Labladore> Ati HD 3870 512 mb ddr4 :D
<Labladore> 256 bit
<Labladore> ama onboard intel vga gibi çalışıo
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> compizconfig-settings-manager yükler misin?
<Labladore> yüklü
<Labladore> yükledim onu
<Labladore> 3d desktopu
<Labladore> kullanmak için
<wingless> tamam, aç o zaman
<wingless> general options > display settings > sync to vblank
<Labladore> bi sn hemen açıorum
<Labladore> açtım
<Labladore> wingless,
<Labladore> doku filtresi : iyi konumunda
<Labladore> acaba en iyiyemi getirecegim ?
<wingless> yok farketmez o
<wingless> sync yap, kapat sonra
<Labladore> nasıl yapıorum ?
<wingless> sonra bak devam ediyor mu
<wingless> general options > display settings > sync to vblank
<wingless> işaretli olsun
<Labladore> türkçesi nedir ? :D
<Labladore> benimki tükrçede..
<wingless> bilmiyorum valla
<wingless> genel ayarlar > görüntü ayarları > sync bişeyler
<Labladore> dikey boşaltma ile eşzamanla :D
<wingless> hah o
<Labladore> üzerine gelince yazıo
<wingless> tamam onu işaretle, kapa sonra
<Labladore> kapattım
<Labladore> şimdi napim ?
<wingless> oluyor mu hala dene
<Labladore> ewt :(
<wingless> tüh
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> peki, bi daha aç
<Labladore> açtım
<Labladore> aynı yerdeyim
<wingless> orada refresh hızı var ya, onu ekranınkiyle aynı yap
<Labladore> tazeleme hızı
<Labladore> 60 hz
<Labladore> öle yaptım
<Labladore> 100 yapsam patlarmı acaba ?
<wingless> hayır ama farketmez
<wingless> yine de dene
<Labladore> yapıo yine :)
<Labladore> mesela 720p film izliom ondada tearing dediğimi olayı yapıor
<Labladore> + wingless
<Labladore> ati yazılımıları açılmıyor
<Labladore> nedendir ?
<wingless> hangisi mesela
<Labladore> IMBD traileri 720P'ye getirdim aynı tearing olayını yaptı..
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> peki, yukarıdaki menüden system > administration > additional drivers
<wingless> kusura bakma türkçe değil bendeki :(
<Labladore> pc ingilizcesi war bende :D
<Labladore> işim geregi :D
<wingless> :)
<Labladore> grafik kartı ile ilgili olan ekran geldi.
<Labladore> ne yapmamı istersin
<wingless> hangi driverları listeliyor?
<Labladore> wingless,  sen benim pcye uzaktan bağlanabilirmisin ?
<Labladore> :D
<Labladore> daha kolay olur sanki .
<Labladore> ?
<wingless> tabi
<Labladore> ne gerekiorsa yapalım
<Labladore> onay vereyim ben burada
<wingless> ok aç, ip ver falan
<Labladore> 78.177.161.65
<Labladore> modemin aldığı ip
<wingless> yok bağlanmıyor
<wingless> teamviewer yükle en kolayı
<Labladore> indiriom şimdi:D
<Labladore> başladım
<Labladore> bende onu söylicektim sana :D
<Labladore> windowsta benim iphondan bağlanıordum süper oluodu
<Labladore> şimdi bunda da deneyim :D
<Labladore> son 1 dk
<Labladore> bu arada isim nedir?
<Labladore> wingless,  benim akın
<wingless> osman
<Labladore> izmir bayraklıdanımd:D
<Labladore> memnun oldum osman..
<wingless> izmir güzeldir :)
<Labladore> sen ?
<wingless> istanbul
<Labladore> yaş kaç ?
<wingless> 21
<Labladore> benimde 27
<Labladore> çalışıomusn yoksa okuomusun ?
<Labladore> bide son sorum:D
<wingless> okuldayım daha :)
<Labladore> ne zamandır ubuntu kuruısun :D
<Labladore> kullanıosun :D
<wingless> valla bikaç sene önce alıp kurcalayıp bozmuştum
<wingless> boza boza bozmamayı öğrendim
<Labladore> :D
<Labladore> ei güsell..
<Labladore> bende 2 gün oldu
<Labladore> 2. defa kurdum
<Labladore> atinin sitesinden driveri kurdum
<Labladore> 2 şertane gözüktü sürücüler
<Labladore> sonra sildim
<Labladore> bu seferde açılmadı :D
<Labladore> bugun bi daha kurdu
<Labladore> ama sorun devam edio
<wingless> driver mevzusu kötü
<Labladore> öle
<wingless> suç linux'te değil tabi
<Labladore> anladım
<Labladore> yazıorum id noyu
<wingless> ok
<Labladore> 513 638 485
<Labladore> şifre
<Labladore> 2306
<Labladore> :)
<wingless> noldu
<Labladore> anlamadım hata mesajı verdi
<Labladore> tekrardan açayım bi sn
<Labladore> bi sn ben res çekip 1 dk içinde geliorum
<wingless> ok
<labladore> wingless,  geldim
<labladore> :D
<wingless> hg
<labladore> 513638485   şifre 2759
<wingless> şifre değişti tabi, nedir şimdi
<wingless> yine mi hata
<labladore> yoo hiç bişi wermedi
<wingless> çöktü ama
<labladore> bişi war ama ?
<labladore> 8504
<wingless> ok bi sn
<wingless> ee ati nerde
<labladore> gelmio işte sorun orada :)
<wingless> hmm
<wingless> yok driver çalışmıyor
<wingless> işin komik tarafı bu catalyst denen şey benim windowsda da çalışmıyor
<labladore> atiden indirdim sonra sistemdeki atiler 2 şerli gözüktü
<wingless> nerede çalışıyor çok merak ediyorum
<labladore> bende sorun yoktu
<labladore> :D
<wingless> şimdi restart atar mısın
<labladore> tmm
<labladore> geldim
<labladore> 9356
<labladore> wingless,
<wingless> düzeldi mi?
<labladore> yok malesef aynı :(
<wingless> değişti mi bir şey
<labladore> bakıorum
<labladore> ewet düselmiş :D
<labladore> çok teşekkürler osman :D
<wingless> önemli değil
<wingless> reboot at bir de, o zaman da düzgün olursa süper
<labladore> sorun sanırım
<labladore> peki tmm
<labladore> wingless,
<labladore> sana kötü bi haberim war
<wingless> yine mi bozuldu yoksa
<labladore> öle walla ya
<labladore> atide açılmıo
<wingless> düzeltirim ben onu şimdi
<labladore> sorun yazılımın açılmaması anladığım kadarı ile ?
<labladore> 7870
<wingless> evet, türkçe olduğu için açılmıyor
<wingless> saçma bir sorun ama öyle
<wingless> düzelme var mı
<labladore> aynı
<labladore> düselmedi :(
<wingless> hm
<wingless> ok
<wingless> şimdi?
<labladore> aynı
<wingless> ok
<wingless> şimdi düzelmiş olması lazım
<labladore> yok aynı osman ya
<wingless> nası ya
<wingless> şimdi?
<labladore> yok şimdi :)
<wingless> tuhaf
<wingless> hala sağlam mı
<labladore> ewet
<wingless> valla reboot dene bir daha
<labladore> tamam
<wingless> olduysa oldu, olmadıysa catalyst'ten düzeltirsin her açışında
<labladore> geldim
<labladore> ati açılıo ama sorun devam edior :D
<labladore> aa yo yo düzeldi tmm
<labladore> performansı en sondan en basa alıp ok dedim düselti.
<labladore> :D
<wingless> evet
<wingless> her açılışta onu yapman lazım galiba
<wingless> napalım adım hıdır elimden gelen budır
<labladore> olsun açılsında ati yaparım ben :D
<labladore> teşekkürler gerçekten ya
<wingless> önemli değil
<wingless> kolay gelsin
<labladore> ben bunların hiç birini bilmiorum yapamazdım da zaten
<wingless> yapman gerekmiyordu zaten, saçma bir sorun
<wingless> yapabilmen*
<labladore> :D
<labladore> wingless,  ben yatıorum yarın görüşürz ii geceler..
<labladore> tekrardan çok teşekkür ederim
<wingless> bişey değil, sana da iyi geceler, görüşürüz
<labladore> wingless,  rarli dosyayı hangi yazılım yükledikten sonra açıoduk ?
<wingless> p7zip-full yükle kurtul
<labladore> tmm
<labladore> :D
<Kartagis> cihann, selam
<Kartagis> sen cihan arat mısın?
<cihann> info da yazıyor Kartagis cihan okyay
<adil_> http://www.ubuntu-tr.net/
<adil_> açılıyor mu sizde
<slarikan> açılmadı
<pajero> yok
<pajero> arkadaşım bu ubuntuda düzgün çalışan video edit yazılımı yokmudur
<wingless> pajero: wine ile çalışan vardır mutlaka
<pajero> wine ile ne işim olur başkan
<pajero> pinaccle kurulu w7 de
<pajero> ama ben ubuntu yu zorluyom
<wingless> pajero: avidemux, cinelerra, kdenlive, pitivi, kino
<pajero> piti ve kino çatlıyor
<pajero> avidemux u şimdi deniyorum
<wingless> ne yaparken
<pajero> render
<wingless> container değiştir
<wingless> genelde o yüzden çöküyor
<pajero> container ne
<wingless> mkv, avi, vs.
<pajero> :)
<pajero> ok
<genc> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-04
<varadero> günaydın zfmf
<zfmf> günaydin
<varadero> bir tek buraya giriyon :)
<zfmf> yok lo
<zfmf> ötedede varim
<zfmf> ikinciyi bulamamistim dün senin whois de cevap vermedi :D
<varadero> whois de kanallar görünmüyor :D
<zfmf> ikisi görünüyo
<Kartagis> varadero, eğer kanallar gizliyse whois'de gözükmez
<Kartagis> I'm now playing: Mor ve Otesi & Sebnem Ferah - Kucuk Sevgilim
<varadero> Kartagis komple kaldırıldı diyebiliyorum ben
<varadero> aynı kanalda olmadıkça görünmüyor artık
<Kartagis> hmm, buradaki herkes sadece bu kanalda değilse dediğin doğru
<gsezen> slm
<varadero> selam gsezen  the kid :)=
<denizhan> selam realtek hd ses kartımdan 5.1 ses alamıyorum alsa driverları yükedim ppada da var güncellendi, fakat hala sol ve arka hoperlörlerden ses alamıyorum
<denizhan> alsamixerdan seslerin hepsini sonuna kadar açtım, kanal 6 da. sound preferences-hardware den 5.1 e getirdim ayarlar düzgün gibi fakat ses gelmiyor çıkamadım işin içinden bilen biri varsa lütfen yardımcı olabilir mi?
<gsezen> 7.1 yap
<gsezen> bende de creative 5.1 var
<denizhan> ses kartım 7.1 desteklemiyor alsamixerda ve ses ayarlarında en fazla 5.1 görünüyor
<gsezen> ama 7.1 yapınca normale dönüyo ses
<gsezen> :d
<adil> resetle bi
<adil> dün bende de ses gitmişti
<adil> resetledim geldi
<denizhan> yok abi dünden beri uğraşıyorum 3-4 kere driverları değiştirip resetlemişimdir zaten :d
<adil> amarok u denedin mi peki
<denizhan> bu amarok dediğin player değil mi?
<gsezen> evet
<gsezen> aynen
<denizhan> denemedim ama nasıl bi faydası olur ki
<adil> bende de ses sorunu olmuştu
<adil> amarok la
<adil> halletmiştim
<adil> belki sende de düzelir.
<gsezen> denizhan sende gnome mu kde mi yüklü
<denizhan> deneyeyim. sonunda tr kanalında konuşabildiğim birilerinin olması güzel oldu :f
<denizhan> bilmiyorum ki
<denizhan> gnome sanırım :d
<adil> üstte sistem var mı
<denizhan> var
<adil> orda tıkla ona
<denizhan> k
<adil> GNOME hakkında bişi var mı
<denizhan> evet
<adil> tamam gnome muş
<gsezen> bildiğim kadarı ike amarok kde de çalışan bi sistem ama gnome üzerinde de çalışıyo ama ben sevemedim nedense.
<adil> gsezen, gnome kullanıyorum üzerinde amarokta var
<gsezen> sorun çıkarmıyosa
<gsezen> problem yok
<gsezen> o zaman
<gsezen> Ben genel olarak kde uygulamarını gnome üzerinde kullanmayı sevmiyorum.
<gsezen> Kde nin de masaüstü yapısını sevmiyorum itici geliyo nedense.
<adil> kde kullanmadım hiç ama görüntülerine baktım internetten
<adil> pek güzel görünmedi gözüme :)
<denizhan> amarok bi işe yaramadı :p
<gsezen> banshe
<denizhan> pulse audio denedim ama onuda beceremedim sanırım
<gsezen> banshe aqualung
<gsezen> bunları denedin mi
<adil> denizhan, en son ne yapmıştın hatırlıyor musun
<adil> bu arada ubuntu-tr yine domain mi değiştirdi
<adil> yine girmiyor
<denizhan> deneyeyim dediklerini
<denizhan> yok olmuyor ses sürekli orta ve sağ hoperlörlerden geliyor. sol hoperlör sessiz.
<gsezen> pekii
<gsezen> pc nin ses kartındaki çıkışlarını kontrol ettin mi
<gsezen> yani onların yerlerini değiştirmeyi denedin mi ?
<BrozaC> windows varsa onda ses düzgünse kabloda sorun yok,
<gsezen> valla bende windowsta çalıyodu ama ubuntu da gelmiyodu sonra ayar çekmek zorunda kaldıydım
<gsezen> o zaman düzeldiydi
<gsezen> ondan dedim.
<BrozaC> kabloya yorum yaptım :)
<denizhan> benim sorunum kablolarda değil
<denizhan> ses kartından mono ses çıkışı var onu düzeltmem lazım
<gsezen> pulseaudio yöneticisini kurmuş muydun ?
<denizhan> pulse audio kurdum şuan deniyorum pulse üzerinde fakat işe yaramadı
<gsezen> ses kartının modeli ney acaba ( realtek hd )
<denizhan> realtek hd
<denizhan> ALC880
<denizhan> terminalde komutla bakınca alc880 yazıyor
<gsezen> http://www.google.com/search?hl=tr&client=ubuntu&hs=6St&channel=fs&q=ALC880+ubuntu+sound+problems&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=
<denizhan> gsezen: yaptım tamamdır :f alsa-config den en alttaki option aotu yapmıştım 6stack şeklinde değiştirdim ve oldu 5.1 ses alabiliyorum şu an ^^
<BrozaC> kısmet
<BrozaC> :)
<denizhan> 1 gündür uğraşıyorum gene çok basit bişey ile halloldu cahillik kötü birşey :d
<BrozaC> cahillik değil o
<BrozaC> her zmana başa gelebilen bişi
<denizhan> ne bileyim benim hep başıma geliyor :d
<denizhan> öğrenmeye çalışıyorum işte forumlardan falan durum böyle oluyor
<BrozaC> herkezin başına gelen bişi o
<BrozaC> benim hocam bile kaç kere gözümün  önünde yaşadı
<BrozaC> biraz telaş birazda kendini kasmaktan kaynaklanır
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<BrozaC> as ahmetkanar
<BrozaC> ahmetkanar ben yaptım
<BrozaC> :D
<ahmetkanar> :d
<ahmetkanar> hocam şimdi
<ahmetkanar> iş çok ciddi
<ahmetkanar> bi anlatayım mümkünmü die söle
<ahmetkanar> şimdi benim 1.5 tb lik taşınabilir hdd var dı
<ahmetkanar> dün bi pc ye taktım makina elektrik kaçağı yapıyordu
<BrozaC> ee
<ahmetkanar> hdd yi biçmlendirdi
<ahmetkanar> sonra cıma bende
<ahmetkanar> active file recover
<ahmetkanar> ile tarattım
<ahmetkanar> tekrar dan bi de baktım bütün dosyalarım yerinde duruyr
<ahmetkanar> üzerine bişey yamazım die
<ahmetkanar> yaklaşık 1.3 tb lik veri işte
<BrozaC> ee
<ahmetkanar> şimdi benim merak ettiğim ben normal bu verileri yine 1.5 tb lik hdd ye kaydetsem olurmu
<BrozaC> olur
<ahmetkanar> o kadar hdd dem yok yani
<ahmetkanar> sektor lar düzenli olduğu için
<BrozaC> aynen
<ahmetkanar> veri kaybı olmaz dimi
<BrozaC> disk bozulmadıkça olmaz
<BrozaC> yedekte tek diske güvenilmez
<ahmetkanar> yok içinden test için biraz
<ahmetkanar> dosya çektim
<ahmetkanar> hiç bir bozukluk yok
<ahmetkanar> herşey var
<ahmetkanar> benim merak ettiğm aynı hdd ye olabilme olayı idi
<ahmetkanar> şidmi sorunsuz içinde herşey düzelir dimiş
<BrozaC> fsck yap
<BrozaC> adettendir
<BrozaC> emin olmak için
<ahmetkanar> o ne demek oluyor
<ahmetkanar> ?
<BrozaC> fsck /dev/sdb
<BrozaC> gibi
<BrozaC> komutu veriyorsun
<BrozaC> scan disk yapıyor
<BrozaC> herşey normalmi hata varmı deyu
<ahmetkanar> hee linux ta dimi
<ahmetkanar> ben xp deyim de
<ahmetkanar> hocam eminiz dimi aynı hdd de sorun olmaz
<ahmetkanar> yoksa kayar bana
<ahmetkanar> :D
<BrozaC> fsck yap
<BrozaC> xp de disk in üstüne sağ tıck
<BrozaC> özellikler
<BrozaC> scan disk
<BrozaC> tools un içinde
<ahmetkanar> şu an içnidekileri tarıyor
<ahmetkanar> program
<ahmetkanar> bitince yapayım
<BrozaC> ok
<BrozaC> o ok asayiş berkamal derse sorun yok
<ahmetkanar> yok diyeceğini düşünmüyorum
<BrozaC> dediğimgibi
<ahmetkanar> benim sadece emin olmadığım nokta üzerine
<BrozaC> adettendir yapmak
<ahmetkanar> yazınca olması
<ahmetkanar> riske atmayımda bitane daha mı alsam hdd
<ahmetkanar> çok korkuom
<ahmetkanar> tmmmen gider die
<ahmetkanar> dua etmekten başka şansım da yok
<ahmetkanar> :S
<BrozaC> :D
<BrozaC> çok önemli bilgiler asla tek yerde yedeklenmemelidir
<ahmetkanar> abi evde 500 gb lik var
<ahmetkanar> onlarda full dolu
<ahmetkanar> ondan
<BrozaC> fazla arşiv tutuyorsun
<BrozaC> bende 1 tb var
<ahmetkanar> yeni alet şart ya şöle 5 tb lik çıksada alsak
<ahmetkanar> yani
<BrozaC> hep boş
<ahmetkanar> 600 tane oyun var
<decaf> bak sen
<ahmetkanar> 300 gb porno videolar diğer leri filmler 500 gb yi geçik
<ahmetkanar> :ÇD:
<decaf> önemli bi kayıp gibi gelmedi
<ahmetkanar> ondan oluyor galiba
<acemi_> oyunlar gider diye mi korkuyorsun
<wingless> önemli bişey varsa birkaç tane al, raid yap
<BrozaC> yada direk raid destekleyen bir cihaz al
<BrozaC> keyfine bak
<genctelefon> slm
<ahmetkanar> yazılımsal raid il
<ahmetkanar> e
<ahmetkanar> olurmu
<ahmetkanar> ?
<BrozaC> olmaz
<wingless> tabi porno için raid yapan ilk insan olarak tarihe geçersin
<ahmetkanar> :D:D
<ahmetkanar> abi bazı filmlerin manevi değer ibar
<ahmetkanar> var ondan
<ahmetkanar> :D
<wingless> hala indiren kaldı mı diyodum ben de :)
<ahmetkanar> günde 5 gb
<genctelefon> ağ daki makine ve clazları nasıl tararız
<ahmetkanar> ile ben
<ahmetkanar> inidiriom
<wingless> genctelefon: arp-scan
<BrozaC> genctelefon aynı ip grubunda
<ahmetkanar> neyse arkadaşlar ben biraz hdd bakayım
<ahmetkanar> :D
<ahmetkanar> görüşmek üzere
<BrozaC> olan iplerin alive olup olmadıklarını mı kontrol ediceksin
<ahmetkanar> kendinize iii bakın
<BrozaC> ahmetkanar sağlıcakla
<genctelefon> arp-scan nasıl calışır
<wingless> genctelefon: sudo arp-scan -l -I eth0
<adil> ubuntu üzerinde internet explorer 6-7-8 ön izlemesi yapabileceğim bir uygulama var mı bildiğiniz?
<genctelefon> wine
<genctelefon> veya playonlinux
<wingless> adil: ön izleme derken, sayfa nasıl render oluyor diye mi?
<dogukan> slm
<gsezen> slm
<dogukan> slm
<dogukan> unity'de system tray bölümünde programları görmenin bir yolu var mıdır?
<adil> ilginç gelebilir ama bana bişi test etmek için .tar.gz uzantılı bir uygulama lazım.
<adil> ufak boyutlu tar.gz uzantılı bir uygulama biliyor musunu
<adil> z
<adil> benim aklıma gelmedide şu an
<acemi_> tar czf deneme.tar.gz bi_dosya_adi
<risperdall> selam, ubuntu-tr ye neden ulaşamıyoruz
<acemi_> burasi ubuntu-tr, ulastin
<risperdall> neyi kastettiğimi anlayan arkadaşlar vardır
<risperdall> yine de sağol
<acemi_> derin bir manasi varsa ben anlamam
<genctelefon> www.ubuntu-tr.net bu adresemi erişemiyorsun
<risperdall> evet
<risperdall> siz de açılıyormu
<genctelefon> yok
<genctelefon> acılmıyor
<dogukan> slm
<bonjurn_n8> iyi akşamlar!
<bonjurn_n8> ubuntu-tr.net e ne oldu ?
<bonjurn_n8> bilginiz varmı acaba ?
<bonjurn_n8> sunucuya hiç ulaşamıyorum.
<gsezen> bişiler olmuş ama
<gsezen> bilmiyorum valla
<Labladore> wingless,  slmlar
<Labladore> slm kanal sakinleri :D
<Labladore> ya ubuntuda Double-Layer DVD'yi 1X ile hangi yazılımla yazdırırım bilen warmıdır ?
<gsezen> Brasero
<gsezen> Yazmıyo mu
<gsezen> bide bombono varmış kullanmadım hiç
<Labladore> brasero 4x yazıo
<Labladore> bana 1x lazım
<Labladore> xbox oyunu oldugu için 1x ten fazla olmaması gerekio :D
<gsezen> anladım
<Labladore> bombonoyu yukluom su an :D
<Labladore> insallah olur
<Labladore> :D
<gsezen> bombonlu şeker gibi
<Labladore> bu bombono windows movie maker tarzı bi yazılım :(
<gsezen> hımm olmaz o zaman
<Labladore> iso ustası die bi yazılım war
<Labladore> onu kurayım bi :D
<gsezen> yanlız usta var ustacık var aman dikkat et
<gsezen> mousepad eklentiside varmış
<Labladore> yükledim
<Labladore> iso master yazılımı olarak çıktı
<gsezen> Furius ISO Mount
<gsezen> var ide iso olarak
<Labladore> kuruom şimdi onu
<Labladore> o da olmadı gsezen  :D
<gsezen> AcetoneISO var onu deniyom
<Labladore> k3b war o olmaz mı ?
<Labladore> bende onu kurayım
<Labladore> :D
<gsezen> KDE de K3B vardı onun bi sürü ayarı vardı öle hatırlıyorum
<Labladore> hm
<Labladore> anladım
<Labladore> acetoneu kurdunmu ?
<gsezen> kurdum
<Labladore> 1x seçmene isin werıomu ?
<gsezen> hayır
<Labladore> :)
<Labladore> ne komik bi durum ya
<gsezen> wine üzerine nero kur diyecem en sonunda :d
<gsezen> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-981995.html
<gsezen> http://www.nero.com/enu/linux4.html :d
<Labladore> gsezen,  k3b yazılımı oluo :d
<Labladore> bulduk sonunda
<gsezen> kurtuldun
<Labladore> öle walla yaw :D
<Labladore> insallah çalışır :D
<Labladore> tanesi 3 tl dvdnin :D
<gsezen> neden 1x len yazdırman gerekiyo ?
<gsezen> bu arada
<gsezen> sorun çıkmaması için mi
<Labladore> xbox oyunları 1x okuo sadece
<gsezen> hımm
<Labladore> üzerini kabul etmior
<gsezen> anladım
<gsezen> uzunda sürer onu yazması
<Labladore> öle bi saçmalıgı war
<Labladore> offffff
<Labladore> 1x desteklenmiomus
<Labladore> o yüzden otomatik
<Labladore> 4 x yazmaya baslamıs
<Labladore> gitti 3 tl a.q. :D
<gsezen> iptal et diyecem ama
<Labladore> geçti artık
<Labladore> :D
<gsezen> 1x dvd writer lazım sana
<gsezen> varsa
<gsezen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118054
<gsezen> BoxBlaze - Xbox 360 ISO burning tool
<Labladore> tmm bakıom hemen
<Labladore> gsezen,  olmadı ya
<Labladore> napcaz ?
<Labladore> ubuntu-tr.nete giremiom
<Labladore> sizler girebiliomusunuz ?
<gsezen> bilmiyom valla
<gsezen> odamı işe yaramadı
<Labladore> yaramadım
<Labladore> yaramadı
<Labladore> ..
<Labladore> CDBurnerXP buldum nette
<Labladore> ona bakıorum
<gsezen> http://www.wonderhowto.com/topic/burn-xbox-360-game-in-ubuntu/
<gsezen> videoya çekmişler
<oktay-ibm> xbox oyunlari icin en iyisi clonecd
<Labladore> öle de :D
<Labladore> ubuntuda yok
<Labladore> winde onu kullanıordum
<Labladore> bende
<Labladore> :D
<gsezen> http://img.wonderhowto.com/images/gfx/gallery/634276404262240686.jpg
<wingless> Labladore: gnomebaker var
<Labladore> kuruorum hemen wingless
<Labladore> :D
<Labladore> 2 dldvd bosuna gitti :d
<Labladore> :)
<wingless> Labladore: tabi driver 1x yazamıyorsa bu da yazamaz
<Labladore> ?
<Labladore> driver derken ?
<gsezen> alet yane
<gsezen> dvd yazıcı sanırım
<Labladore> dvdwriterin driveri ?
<Labladore> hmm
<Labladore> anladım
<wingless> yazan alet evet
<Labladore> bende 2 tane war
<Labladore> biri asus
<Labladore> dieri samsun
<Labladore> samsung
<Labladore> şimdi asusa taktım onda deniom
<Labladore> :ÇD
<Labladore> yok olmuo
<Labladore> alla alla napcaz bea ?
<Labladore> çok garip ya
<Labladore> 1x dvd yazamıom ..
<gsezen> dvd lerinde bitecek
<Labladore> 5 tane kaldı :d
<gsezen> son 5 program önerisi
<Labladore> tamam
<Labladore> nelerdir ?
<gsezen> şu anda aklıma gelen yok kanalda varsa önerisi olan zaten yazar
<wingless> gnomebakerın yazabilmesi lazım, yapamıyorsa senin dvd yazıcı yüzündendir
<gsezen> daha önce yazdırdın mı
<gsezen> aynı dvd yazıcılar ile
<gsezen> hiç başka bir sistemde
<Labladore> wingless,  gnomebaker da nerede hızı ayarlıosun ?
<Labladore> burn dedikten sonramı yapıo ?
<wingless> Labladore: evet
<Labladore> wingless,  tamma burn demek gerekiomus :D
<Labladore> burn dedikten sonra seçenekleri sunuo
<Labladore> dvd az kaldı bu saatte de bulamam biyerde :D
<Labladore> ewet arkadaslar olmadı
<Labladore> nedeni ise
<Labladore> iso desteği yok
<wingless> Labladore: var
<wingless> Labladore: tools altında
<gsezen> iso desteği olmaması mümkün değil bence
<Labladore> baglantımın zaman aşımına ugramamsı için hangi komutu yazmam lazım ?
<wingless> Labladore: öyle bir komut yok, uğramaması lazım
<wingless> Labladore: birkaç dakika bağlantı kesilirse gider
<Labladore>  Disconnected (Bağlantıda zaman aşımı). wingless
<Labladore> yazdı
<wingless> bağlantının kesilmediğine emin misin?
<wingless> ha doğru
<wingless> bu günlerde freenode kafayı yedi, normaldir
<Labladore> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-05
<dogukan> günaydın
<raikonen_789_1> ubuntu-tr.net sunucularına dün sabahtan beri ulaşamıyorum.
<raikonen_789_1> sorun hakkında bilgisi olan varmı acaba ?
<PLO-4031> selam
<PLO-4031> yardım edermısınız ?
<kokteyl> selam
<oktay-ibm> http://www.sonkale.org/sessiz-kalma-google-kurdistan-i-kurdu-h6682.html
<Klavier> selam
<Pars> indirdiğimiz yazı tiplerini hangi klasöre atıyoruz?
<Pars> wine - photosopta kullanacağım.
<Pars> /usr/share/fonts    buldum...
<Pars> herkese hayırlı akşamlar..
<Pars> bye
<dogukan> slm
<utdmr> slm
<zubak> saq
<dogukan> unity'de system tray bölümünde emesene xchat gibi programları görmenin yolu var mıdır?
<ahmetkanar> s.a
<adil_> as
<zubak> sa
<adil_> as
#ubuntu-tr 2011-03-06
<koenig_> slm millet
<koenig_> ubuntu-tr.net ne oldu iki gündür açılmıyor
<koenig_> bilen varmı????
<koenig_> kanaldakiler dilinizi yuttunuz galiba neyse ????
<acemi> o sitreyi takip eden yok kanalda
<koenig_> takip etmediğin sitenin kanalındasın şu an :)
<acemi> ircde yenisin demek
<zubak> ubuntuda gereksiz paketleri nasıl görebilirim
<zubak> bağımlılık olarak kurulmuş fakat asıl program kaldırıldığı için gereksiz olan paketler
<acemi> kurulumlari aptitude ile yapiyorsan paket kaldirildiginda bagimliliklari da kaldirilir
<acemi> veya apt-get autoremove kullanirsin
<zubak> acemi, paket yöneticisi ile yapıyorum ubuntunun konsoluna inmedim daha
<zubak> sade geliyor archtan sonra :P
<zubak> !ping
<labladore> wingless, ubuntuda hd filmleri nerede isliosun alt yazısının tr karekterli ile birlikte
<labladore> vlc player yukluom ıs görürmü ?
<wingless> labladore: görür
<labladore> :D
<labladore> peki tmm
<labladore> bi deneymim
<wingless> labladore: benim biraz daha karışık, smplayer + coreavc var laptop dandik olduğu için
<labladore> centrino işlemci war ben dede öle süper bişi deil :D
<Syswork> merhabalar
<Syswork> linux öğrenmek istiyorum desktop ve server sürümleri dahil
<Syswork> önerebileceğiniz bir kaynak kitap var mı
<Syswork> ?
<Syswork> şu kitabı al şu kitap iyidir çok şey öğrenirsin diyebileceğiniz
<labladore> bende senin gibi yeniyim daha 1 hafta bile olmadı baslayalı.. Syswork
<Syswork> anladım dostum
<Syswork> peki sen bir arayış içerisine girdin mi bu konuda?
<Erkan> http://www.linux.org.tr/kitaplar/
<Erkan> http://www.listeniz.net/68-adet-ucretsiz-linux-kaynagi/
<Labladore> yok hiç girmedim
<Labladore> sadece takıldıgım zaman arastırıorum yani bi sorun oldumu bakıorum
<Labladore> :D
<Labladore> su an nvidia grafik kartı ile ugrasıorum,
<Labladore> ekranda kesiklikler oluor ,çözmeye çalışıom
<adil> Labladore, sistem>yönetim>ek sürücülerden
<adil> etkinleştir
<adil> ekran kartını
<Labladore> etkin ama
<Labladore> filmlerde kesiklikler yapıo
<Labladore> yani kırılma dediğimi olay
<adil> sürüm kaç
<Syswork> hangi linux dağıtımı üzerinde çalışıyorsun ? ubuntu mu?
<Labladore> 173.14.28
<Labladore> ubuntu 10.10
<Labladore> son surumu war nvidia da linux olanı ındırdım 64 bitliği onuda açmıo :(
<wingless> Syswork: Linux'un nesini öğrenmek istiyorsun? yönetim mi, kernel yapısı mı?
<Syswork> desktop ve server yönetimi
<wingless> Syswork: http://www.amazon.com/Linux-Administration-Beginners-Guide-Fifth/dp/0071545883/
<Syswork> teşekkür ederim
<Syswork> wingless:
<wingless> önemli değil
<Syswork> e-book  versiyonunu buldum
<xxx_> s.a
<labladore> gencler
<labladore> bişi danıscam sizlere
<labladore> lcd ekrana görüntü aktardım ve
<labladore> 1366x768 çıkmıo
<labladore> onun yerine 1360x768 çıkıo
<labladore> bunu çözebilirmiyim ?
<labladore> vga kart nvidia 8400
<labladore> 128 mb
<labladore> :D
<labladore> wingless,  biilgn warmı ?
<kimi_1621> iyi akşamlar!
<kimi_1621> ubuntuda bu /tmp dizini altında firefox chromedeki flash videoları otomatik
<kimi_1621> saklanıyordı. güncellemeleer sonrası bu olay ortadan kalktı sanırsam...
<kimi_1621> bu dizin yer mi dğeiştirdi ?
<kimi_1621> yoksa hiçmi yok artık...
<kimi_1621> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-27
<yalin> uyanik var mi hic
<BrozaC> ben
<yalin> varadero:  abi orda misin
<yalin> BrozaC:  orda misin abi
<BrozaC> evet
<yalin> abi biz ekran kartini guncelleyelim dedik
<yalin> ama mahvettik. acilmiyor ubuntu suan gibi
<BrozaC> bi dk
<yalin> grub ekrani aciliyor seciyoruz.
<yalin> ekran karanlik sadece
<BrozaC> single user mod da açıp
<BrozaC> geri düzelticen
<BrozaC> X açılıyor demekki
<BrozaC> belkide ekran vardir
<BrozaC> ctrl + alt + f1
<BrozaC> le konsola düşmeyi denedinmi
<BrozaC> ?
<yalin> denedim baglaniyoruz konsola recovery moddan
<yalin> ama ne duzeltecegimizi bilemiyoruz
<yalin> en son ekran karti driveri guncellemeye calistik
<yalin> ondan sonra gitti
<BrozaC> he
<BrozaC> ekran kartı ne
<BrozaC> ?
<yalin> ati radeon hd 6850
<yalin> ciktilari soyleyebiliriz
<BrozaC> alengirli işmiş roleback
<BrozaC> ati için paket kurduysan onu kaldır
<BrozaC> düzelir dicemde paketleri hatırlamıyorsun muhtemelen
<yalin> kurup kurmadigimizi nerden ogrenecez :D
<yalin> sey yaptik
<yalin> ctrl alt f1 ile girdik
<yalin> windows'daki D:\ yi mount ettim
<yalin> oraya koymustum ati sitesinden indirdigim driveri
<yalin>  ./driveradi diye
<yalin> calistirdim
<yalin> ise yarar mi
<BrozaC> yok daha kötü olur :)
<yalin> e napacaz :/ kurulu ekran seylerini kaldirmayi bilmiyorum
<yalin> neler kurulu goremiyorum ki bilmiyorum
<BrozaC> bence
<BrozaC> driver duruyorsa
<BrozaC> birdaha kurmayı dene
<BrozaC> temizinden
<BrozaC> düzelirse en kolayı o  olur
<BrozaC> google dan baktım birazda diğerleri başına çok iş açacak
<yalin> denedim iste driveri
<yalin> olmadi
<BrozaC> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apt-undo-a-simple-way-of-undoing-apt-actions.html
<BrozaC> şurdaki proğramı bir deneyebilirsin
<BrozaC> başkada bişi gelmiyo aklıma yorgunum çok
<yalin> ok saol abi
<BrozaC> 3 gündür uyuyamadım dağıldım iice :)
<yalin> aman git yat sen
<BrozaC> yok işim çok daha
<yalin> yaptik BrozaC
<yalin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1715279&page=2
<yalin> bunu uyguladik oldu
<yalin>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf sildik
<yalin> oldu
<genc> slm
<hakan> hakan@hakan-ubuntu:~$ apt-get autoremove
<hakan> E: /var/lib/dpkg/lock dosyası kilitli açılamıyor - open (13: Erişim engellendi)
<hakan> E: (/var/lib/dpkg/) yönetim dizinini kilitlenemiyor, yönetici misin?
<hakan> nasıl çözülür bu
<badZeppelin> hakan: sudo apt-get autoremove
<hakan> :D debiandada bu sorun olmuştuda uğraşmıştım sudo da denemişimdir ama düzeltemedim
<hakan> şimdi hata vermedi ubuntuda sağol
<hakan> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/112308/ ama böyle bi sorun veriyor her paket kurulum kaldırımda
<badZeppelin> /etc/apt/sources.list.d dizinindeki repository adreslerinin oldugu dosyalara bisey olmus, muhtenelen upgrade sirasinda bunlara .save uzantisini eklemis. dosya isimlerinin sonundaki .save i kaldirirsan cozulur
<badZeppelin> en azindan kullanmak istedigin repolarin
<hakan> tamam deniyim sağol
<badZeppelin> rica
<genc> dosya halı hazırda vardır
<genc> seve uzantılıları sil
<genc> isim degiştirme
<hakan> genc: bende farkettim öyle yaptım
<yalin> iyi aksamlar. ubuntu classic view kullanan var mi
<selcuk> merhaba. 11.04 den 11.10 a yükseltme yapıyorum. etc dosyasındaki bişeler için sürekli error adding dedi.
<selcuk> bi sıkıntı çıkar mı ?
<selcuk> kimse yok değil mi ?
<subay^^> WİN7 yuklu makinaya ubuntu yukledim. grup açılışta hem windows u hem ubuntu yu gösteriyordu. windows un disk yönetimiyle bağlamadığımız bir bölümü d sürücüsü apmya felan çalıştık. sonra baktık ki grup önyükleyicisine gidemiyor. Şu an açamıyoruz makinayı ama cd den açabiliyoruz. Grup u tekrar hem windows hem ubuntuyu soracak şekilde ayarlamak mümkün mü?
<subay^^> slarikan, buradan yazsan daha rahat olur
<slarikan> yaptınmı 3. yöntemi
<subay^^> yaptım ama sadece içerinde bir bölümü
<subay^^> şimdi bida yapacam bekle
<slarikan> 3. yöntem
<slarikan> yöntem 1
<subay^^> otomatik yapan işte
<slarikan> benim çıkmam lazım
<subay^^> ok
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-28
<subay^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860250/
<subay^^> Bu makina açılırken missin operating sistem diyor
<subay^^> boot-repaile düzeltmeye çalışıyorum ancak sonuç yok
<subay^^> beyler
<subay^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860250/
<subay^^> grup burda nerede yazılı olmalı gerçekte
<subay^^> hangi bölümde
<Kartagis> s/grup/grub/
<subay^^> bir program parted magic ile grup kurtarıldı ve ubuntu açıldı
<subay^^> ancak diyorki makinayı yeniden başlattığğınızda çalışmasını istiyorsanız grup u yazın
<subay^^> Normal masaüstü geldiğinde ise aşağıdaki komutla uçbirimde grub2 yi yeniden kurun ve işlemi bitirin. (burada /dev/sda ilk harddiskin ilk bölümüdür bunu siz kendi yapılandırmanıza göre değiştirin)
<subay^^> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<subay^^> ancak bu yapılmıyor
<subay^^> sda1 mi olacak ?
<Kartagis> sda4 dene
<Kartagis> sda olması lazım normalda
<Kartagis> ama olmuyor diyorsun
<subay^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860337/
<subay^^> sda olmuyor
<subay^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/860341/
<subay^^> sda4 olmuyor
<Kartagis> [12:34:11] <Kartagis> !grub2
<Kartagis> [12:34:12] <ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<varadero> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-02-29
<s0u][ight> slm kanal
<Kartagis> selam ruhisigi
<cufaf> sa
<varadero> as
<command> selam cicişler
<yalin|away> a.s
<command> arifin mençestere attığı gölü arıyrum
<command> depo adresini bilen varmıdır
<yalin|away> ppa:arif/uefa
<command> yalin|away: onu ekledim ama songül karlı sütyensiz çıktı
<command> ne iş
<yalin|away> update etmen lazim
<command> etmiyo neyse ya kaldırayım gitsin
<totimkopf> selamlar herşey
<aykut_yaman> iyi geceler herkese
<aykut_yaman> hayirdir keyifsiz
<aykut_yaman> ne oldu?
<keyifsiz> keyifli olmak için bir neden yok :)
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-01
<okayokay> selam
<okayokay> kimse var mı ?
<varadero> slm
<yalin> bir sorum var online olan var mi
<varadero> vardir kesin
<yalin> varadero: abi gecengun ekran kartini acayip kurtardik valla :D
<yalin> sey sorcam
<yalin> kuiserver nedir biliyor musun
<varadero> hayır
<yalin> ok
<varadero> kde konusunda bilgim ok az
<varadero> 1 kaç gün önce kurdum ilk
<varadero> daha 2-3 saat başına oturdum toplam 10 dk mi ayarlarina ayırdım
<yalin> ben kurmadım bile
<yalin> sorun da bu zaten :D
<yalin> gnome var bende ubuntu default
<yalin> 11.10
<yalin> ama configuring kuiserver diye cıktı bugun alt tarafta
<yalin> :)
<varadero> desktop da az kullanıyorumki :)
<varadero> kesin bişi kurmuşsundur bağımlılığıdır
<varadero> linux %99 ssh la bağlı uzaktan kullanıyorum
<yalin> hmm süpermis
<varadero> %1 de kuruyor oluyorumdur :)
<yalin> dedicated olayları filan mı
<varadero> yok şirket serverleri
<yalin> bizim de arkadaslarla vps'imiz var kiraladik takılıyoruz iste
<yalin> vaayy sirket filan
<varadero> şirket benim değil
<yalin> staj yapayım yanınızda gelecek sene hardware stajı :D
<yalin> tüh
<varadero> istanbuldaysan gel yap
<yalin> yok ama gelecem bu donem ayarladim bi firmayla istanbulda
<yalin> finansal teknolojiler ama software stajı
<varadero> stajyer isterim aslında
<varadero> şaka maka şimdi aklıma geldi
<yalin> cok yararlı olur ya kesin
<varadero> bu ara stajlar var dimi
<varadero> ?
<yalin> yok
<varadero> tüh
<yalin> bu ara basvuru filan olur genelde sanırım
<yalin> nisan gibi belli olur ama aslında
<yalin> suan sey gibi
<varadero> nasıl stajyer bulucam bana şöyle 2-3 tane çok ii olurdu
<yalin> karaborsa gibi :D
<yalin> linux ssh bilen yok bizim bölümde
<yalin> bi ben, benim bildigim de süpheli iste :D
<varadero> bölüm neki
<varadero> ?
<yalin> bilgisayar muh
<varadero> olur onlar
<yalin> bizim bölüm windowscu
<varadero> illa ssh yapmasına gerek yok
<varadero> baska işler de var
<yalin> donanımsal var mı
<varadero> donanım windows linux network
<varadero> hepsi var
<yalin> network olur kablo mablo olur
<yalin> oha nefis ya
<yalin> gelecek yıl yapayım mı :( nolur
<varadero> gelecek yıl bakarız :)
<varadero> şimdi iş çok stajyer iyi olurdu
<varadero> network e meraklı öğrencimi varmış
<varadero> ?
<varadero> olsa bile 2 günde kaçar :D
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-02
<yalin> ben varim da isin icini pek bilmeden konusuyorum bunlari :)
<yalin> ama sinifta bi ben merakliyim sanirim. zaten sinifin %50 yazilimci iste C# java filan, %49 webci olmak istiyor. %1 de ben :P
<varadero> eheha
<varadero> 1 inci sınıfmısınız 2 inci sınıfmı
<varadero> ?
<yalin> 2
<varadero> tahmin ettim
<yalin> ama yolgosteren veya soru sorabilecegim biri olmadigindan da ben de bir sey yapamiyorum tabi
<yalin> hevesliligimden mi :D
<varadero> 1 inci sinifta herkez web sayfasi yapar
<varadero> 2 inci sinifta yazilimci olmak ister
<varadero> 3 üncü sinifta sistem network
<yalin> auehae ben 3'ü mü yasiyorum :P
<varadero> 4 üncü sınıfta sadece mezun olmak ister
<yalin> anlatiyorum
<yalin> 1. sinifta eggdrop ve eggdrop'lara tcl kod yazmak istiyordum
<yalin> bu yil vps'imize bind ile dns ayarlarini yapip domain tanitmak istiyordum
<yalin> 3. yil naparim allahbilir
<varadero> kısmet artık
<varadero> bi bok bilmeyip artizlik yapam muhendislerden olup tassak oglani olmada
<varadero> :)
<yalin> valla sunu ogrendim. bir bok bilmeyenlere karsi ben de bir bok bilmiyorum
<yalin> cunku senden aliyorlar aliyorlar, sonra vermiyorlar hicbir bok
<varadero> bilgisayar piyasasının %98 i salak ve bi boktan anlamıyor merak etme
<yalin> bak benim de anlamadigim cok konu var ama en azindan bahsettiklerin gibi anliyorum numarasi cekmiyorum. kendini cok iyi pazarlayan arkadaslar var  bölümde ama bazen de gıptayla bakıyorum onlara. yani hic onlar gibi olamam asla hayatta
<varadero> bisi olmaz onlardan merak etme
<varadero> adam is gorusmesine geldi
<varadero> asti kesti
<varadero> 1 hafta sonra kapinin onune direk
<varadero> is uretemeyen adama kimse maas vermez
<varadero> asil olan iştir
<yalin> olmayan yerler de var midir? yani adamin ortalamasi cok iyi ama aslinda cok bisey bilmiyor
<varadero> iş yapmayacak adama maaş vermek isteyen enayi biliyorsan
<varadero> beraber girelim işe :)
<varadero> fitil fitil getirirler burnundan
<yalin> hmm anladim
<varadero> maas yukseldikce
<varadero> amelelik artar
<varadero> calisip yetisemedigin yerde uykusuzluk felan dayanamayincada maas durur
<yalin> yukselme mi diyorsun :D
<varadero> sen bilirsin
<varadero> diyorum
<varadero> slm
<Kartagis> selam varadero
<badZeppelin> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-03
<kelalaka> selam
<brozac> slm
<brozac> re
<badZeppelin> selam
<gsezen> slm brozac
<gsezen> slm millet
<ekolojik> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2012-03-04
<varadero> slm
<varadero> slm
<badZeppelin> varadero: selam
<cmdexe> varadero: neyi kullandım ?
<varadero> heartbeat
<cmdexe> tanıdık geldi de çıkartamadım
<cmdexe> pardus kanalına giremiyom bi türlü ala ala
<varadero> kanaldasın
<varadero> ?
<varadero> soruyu ordan sordum cevabı burdan yazdın :)
<cmdexe> kanal gözükmüyo bende :D
<cmdexe> status den gelsi senin mesaj pardus ortada yok
<varadero> istemci ne
<varadero> ?
<cmdexe> webchat
<varadero> bilgisayarı yeniden başlat :D
<cmdexe> rebokapatıp açam saysayı
<kelalaka> selam
<kelalaka> gnome3 rezalet olmuş
<kelalaka> klasik ubuntu daha iyiydi.
<varadero> alışkanlık
<kelalaka> kolay bi tarafı yokki bunun
<kelalaka> eskiye dönerim ben
<kelalaka> bir de yeni modemimi niye görmedi ubuntu anlamadım
<kelalaka> bütün mahalleyi görüyor benim wireless yok
<varadero> alışkanlık işte
<cemil> xerox Phaser 3100 MFP yazıcıdan çıktı alamıyorum
<cemil> yok mu yazıcı hakkında bilgisi olan
<varadero> o yazıcının aynısından birinde olma ihtimali çok düşük
<debrisrat> herkese merhaba
<ronak__> hoşgeldin
<debrisrat> sağolasın ronak__
<cemil>  yanlız internette de hiç bir çözüm bulamadım. İşin tuhafı bu yazıcı pardus 2008 de sorunsuz çalışışıyordu
<debrisrat> Bir sorum olacak ama müsait misiniz ?
<debrisrat> ubuntu da blackberry  telefonum ile bluetooth üzerinden internete girebiliyorum, fakat unity den dolayı da ubuntuyu kullanamıyorum acaba bu internet desteğini sağlayacak fakat unity si olmayan bir distro var mı bildiğiniz ??
<debrisrat> debian indirdim ama indirdiğim iso kalıbını yazdırınca disk tam olarak kullanılmıyor boot acılsada kurulum ekranına gelemiyorum :(
<mutlucan96> ubuntu 12.04 beta güncellemesi 1,5 GB tuttu. Çok fazla :(
<varadero> e 0 dan kuruluyor nerdeyse
<mutlucan96> Şimdi güncellersem tam sürüm çıktığında yine bu kadar paket boyutu büyür mü?
<mutlucan96> Yine bu kadar büyük olacaksa tam sürüm çıkınca güncellerim
<mutlucan96> Güncellesem mi?
<debrisrat> eğer kritik şeyler varsa güncellemelisin kanımca ! mutlucan96
<mutlucan96> kritik ne olabilir ki beta sürümünden bahsediyorum. Nomal güncellmeler ayrı. 11.10dan güncelleyeceğim.
<debrisrat> hımm bilemeyecegim o zama
<debrisrat> n
<debrisrat> ben genelde guncelleme gelince hemen işi gucu bırakıp guncelliyorum
<debrisrat> belki onemli bir sorun olur diye
<mutlucan96> Tam sürüm ne zaman çıkar?
<mutlucan96> Normalde ne zaman çıkıoyrdu?
<debrisrat> bilmem ama 6 ayda bir yeni sürüm cıkıyor
<varadero> mutlucan96,  büyüyebilir
<debrisrat> izninizle herkese iyi gunler !
<debrisrat> iyi tatiller
<mutlucan96> O zaman tam sürümü bekleyeyim.
<ronak__> debrisrat : debian squeeze de başata eddiğin sorun olmaz
<ronak__> geç gelmişim çıkmış :)
<cemil> Arkadaşlar yardım XEROX Phaser 3100MFP yazıcıyı ubuntu tanımıyor. Sürücüsünü elle kurduğumda ise yazdır dediğimde hata veriyor. Bu sisteme bağlı paylaştırılmış yazıcıları yayınla seçeneğini etkinleştir diyor. O seçenek nerde
<ronak> cemil : ingilizcen varsa : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446961
<kelalaka> 12.04'ü tavsiye eder misiniz?
<kelalaka> 11.10'u terkemeye gerek var mı?
<badZeppelin> 12.04 cok stabil degil henuz ama relesa olduktan sonra tavsiye ederim. ben macbook pro uzerinde kullaniyorum su an. 1 ay oncesine gore gayet kullanilabilir durumda ama kernel eski olmasa 11.10da kalirdim simdilik.
<kelalaka> 11.10 nedendir bilinmez benim wireless modemi görmüyor
<kelalaka> zyxel modemim vardı bir sıkıntımız yoktu
<kelalaka> yeni airtis modemimi taktım
<kelalaka> görmüyor airties'i
<badZeppelin> sifreleme olarak ne kullaniyor airties?
<badZeppelin> wpa falansa gormesi gerek
<kelalaka> wpa2
<yalin> 12.04 mu geldi ya
<digitaloktay> beta
<yalin> flash olayinda gelisme var mi digitaloktay bilgin var mi
<digitaloktay> hic haberim yok acikcasi
<yalin> hayirlisi
<varadero> slm
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-25
<RisKatOr> merhaba arkadaslar
<RisKatOr> Notebook umda HDD ve SSD var . HDD de win8 ve D surucusu mevcut
<RisKatOr> Win 8 in onyukleyicisi SSD deydi
 * Kartagis iç geçirir
<RisKatOr> SSD ye komple Ubuntu kurdum * dolayisiyla win 8 in onyukleyicisi silinde -
<RisKatOr> simdi ne win 8 aciliyor ne ubuntu
<RisKatOr> anlamadim gitti
<Kartagis> RisKatOr: Ä°ngilizce biliyor musun?
<RisKatOr> win 8 hadi onyukleyicisi uctu diye acilmiyor
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu niye acilmiyor
<Kartagis> 10:58:39] <Kartagis> !grub2
<Kartagis> [10:58:40] <ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kartagis> özellikle https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<RisKatOr> inceleyeyim
<RisKatOr> Recommended Repair ise yaramiyor . denedim
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<Kartagis> the terminal way denedin mi?
<RisKatOr> evet
<Kartagis> sda1 olmayacak işte
<Kartagis> sda
<RisKatOr> sda icin de aynisini soyluyor
<Kartagis> dpkg-query -l grub* ne diyor?
<RisKatOr> soyle diyor - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564210/
<RisKatOr> sonucu buraya mi kopyalayayim ?
<RisKatOr> bu sonuca gore grub kurulu degil mi ?
<Kartagis> bir dk
<Kartagis> kurulu gibi görünüyor
<Kartagis> sudo fdisk -l
<fnoyanisi> slm
<fnoyanisi> maşallah
<fnoyanisi> en çok ubuntucu varmış
<RisKatOr> Kartagis : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564260/
<Kartagis> RisKatOr: diskin hangisi? sda mı sdb mi?
<Kartagis> RisKatOr: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Kartagis> d
<Kartagis> n
<Kartagis> ondan sonra t
<RisKatOr> Kartagis : USB den calistirdigim ve sunada da kullandigim Ubuntu dondu o yuzden reset yaptim
<RisKatOr> Kartagis : biseyler gorebildin mi
<fnoyanisi> RisKat0r : neden gparted kullanmıyorsun
<fnoyanisi> yada gnome-disk utility
<RisKatOr> gparted var
<RisKatOr> kullaniyorum
<fnoyanisi> onu kullan, kasmaya gerek yok fdisk ile
<fnoyanisi> zaten gpt desteği yokmuş
<RisKatOr> GPT olarak goruyor nedense ki daha once fdisk ile guya silmistim GPT yi
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdisk /dev/sda GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.6  Partition table scan:   MBR: protective   BSD: not present   APM: not present   GPT: present
<RisKatOr> MBR mi yapmaliyim
<fnoyanisi> linux mu yüklicen?
<RisKatOr> ubuntu yuklu zaten SSD ye
<RisKatOr> ama acmiyor
<RisKatOr> cunku HDD de win 8 yuklu ve win 8 in onyukleyicisi SSD deydi , SSD ye Ubuntu kurunca win de acilmiyor
<RisKatOr> isin garip tarafi Ubuntu da acilmiyor
<fnoyanisi> ssd leri bilmiyorum, normal disk gibi mbr filan yok mu?
<RisKatOr> simdi amac Ubuntu yu acabilmek en azindan
<RisKatOr> ssd = sda
<RisKatOr> sda1 /boot
<RisKatOr> sda2 /root
<RisKatOr> sda3 /swap
<RisKatOr> hdd = sdb
<RisKatOr> sdb1 win8
<RisKatOr> sdb2 D surucusu
<fnoyanisi> grub-install diye bi komut olması lazım
<fnoyanisi> man grub-install
<RisKatOr> dedigim gibi win8 in onyukleyicisi sda1 deydi , ben onu formatladim ve oraya /boot kurdum
<fnoyanisi> şimdi, grub ile normalde win8 i de görmesi lazım
<RisKatOr> win 8 i gormesinden gectim
<fnoyanisi> bu arada
<RisKatOr> bari Ubuntu acilsin simdilik yeter
<fnoyanisi> http://www.zdnet.com/2013-installing-linux-on-windows-8-pc-is-still-a-pain-7000009237/
<fnoyanisi> redmond çalıl atmış :)
<fnoyanisi> s/çalıl/çalım
<fnoyanisi> 15 dk müsade ieteyebilir miyim
<fnoyanisi> win8 de başka bi durum var gibi
<RisKatOr> ne isletim sistemiymis aga
<RisKatOr> 3 haftadir ubuntu kuramadim
<RisKatOr> kurduysam da calistiramadim
<fnoyanisi> grub-install ne yapıyo
<fnoyanisi> ben bi reboot edip gelim
<fnoyanisi> [#ubuntu-tr] Kanalda log (kayıt) işlemi yapılmaktadır. Loglarda hakaret/küfür içeren içerik sonrasında gelecek şikayetler değerlendirilecek olup, şikayete sebep olan kanal sakini için gerekli işlem yapılacaktır.
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install cat: /sys/firmware/efi/vars/SecureBoot-8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c/data: Permission denied Install device isn't specified. Usage: grub-install [OPTION] [INSTALL_DEVICE]
<fnoyanisi> senin linux yuklu disk hangisi
<RisKatOr> sda1 /boot
<fnoyanisi> grub-install /dev/hda1 dicen mesela
<RisKatOr> sda2 /root
<fnoyanisi>  /boot senin boot dizinin
<fnoyanisi> onu boşver
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ grub-install /dev/sda cat: /sys/firmware/efi/vars/SecureBoot-8be4df61-93ca-11d2-aa0d-00e098032b8c/data: Permission denied mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub/i386-pc': Permission denied
<fnoyanisi> sudo grub-install dicen
<fnoyanisi> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<fnoyanisi> hayda
<fnoyanisi> ls -l /boot/grub der misin
<RisKatOr> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /boot/grub total 5 drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   60 Feb 25 10:39 fonts -rw-r--r-- 1 root root  699 Oct 17 15:00 gfxblacklist.txt -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1024 Feb 25  2013 grubenv drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4680 Feb 25 10:39 i386-pc drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  140 Feb 25 10:39 locale
<fnoyanisi> neyse dizin var dimi
<fnoyanisi> man grub-install a baktın mı
<fnoyanisi> bende bi netten bakam
<RisKatOr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5564366/
<fnoyanisi> benim de grub gitmişti ben öyle recover etmiştim
<fnoyanisi> senin ssd'den olabilir, tam bilmiyorum
<fnoyanisi> netten bakıyorum
<fnoyanisi> bişey bulursam yazayım sana
<RisKatOr> ubuntu-secure-remix-12.10-64bit
<RisKatOr> bunu kurduydum
<RisKatOr> simdi ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-amd64 kurayim bakayim
<fnoyanisi> neden remix kutdun ki
<fnoyanisi> gnome mu kullanacan?
<fnoyanisi> bir de, grub da bir bug var, senin case'e uyuoyr mu tam bilmiyorum ama
<RisKatOr> bir tek HDD deki windows 8 i silmediğim kaldı
<RisKatOr> Ubuntu yu hertürlü yükledim
<RisKatOr> heryere yükledim
<RisKatOr> çalışmıyor
<hanzala> grup2nın donmasını nasıl engellerik
<ogny> selam
<ogny> riskat0ar abi
<ogny> bahtsiz bedeviymis
<turgay> havalar yine soğudu :(
<macbaren> bahar geliyor artik:) 110 tarlaya kon, dememiz icin 1 hafta kaldi
<Kartagis> 3TB disk aldım, mkfs.ntfs yapmam 1375 dakika aldı
<Kartagis> &math calc 1375/60
<f0und> Kartagis: 22.9166666667
<Kartagis> 22 saat mi bu? heh
<ozcanesen> Kartagis hocam sen sistem yönetimiyle mi ilgileniyorsun, yani iş olarak falan?
<Kartagis> iş olarak değil ama ilgileniyorum evet
<Kartagis> iş mi var? :)
<ozcanesen> yok ama olursa iletecek biri olsun diye sordum
<Kartagis> her tür sunucu kurulur
<Kartagis> eposta, dhcp, dns
<Kartagis> ldap daha denemedim
<Kartagis> web
<Kartagis> irc
<Kartagis> vps işi de yapıyorum
<Kartagis> web barındırma işi de
<ozcanesen> gayet güzelmiş
<ozcanesen> ben de bir ara okuyayım öğreneyim dedim
<ozcanesen> mail sunucu kısmına gelince hayattan soğudum
<ozcanesen> bıraktım
<Kartagis> evet doğru yapamadığın zaman kendinden tiksinirsin
<turgay> iğrenç
<Kartagis> ne o?
<genc> slm
<turgay> a.s
<ogny> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-26
<bcanustundag> slm beyler
<Genc> slm
<hanzala> slmlr
<hanzala> yandexle baglantı yabmak ıstıyom
<hanzala> devamlı içsel hata dıyo
<hanzala> bu içsel hata ne yaw
<Genc> ayrıntısı ne
<hanzala> bakam abi
<hanzala> sagol abı ayrıntıya bakınca cözdum olayı
<Genc> birşey değil
<hanzala> ben kdelı ubntu kullanıyom  abi
<hanzala> ayarları knomeden yabmısım
<Genc> çok büyük küfrün içindesin
<Genc> cinnamon kullan
<hanzala> ne gıbı abı
<hanzala> o nekı abi
<Genc> buyuk izdırap kde
<hanzala> ne yabak abı bız lınuxsu pardusla görmuşuk
<Genc> ubuntu lubuntu xubuntu ubuntusutudio
<Genc> gnome shell veya cinnamon kullan tavsiyem
<hanzala> abı onları bılsem kullanırımda
<hanzala> onlar neki
<Genc> masa üsleri
<hanzala> abu bu masa uslerıde nekadar cokmuş ya
<hanzala> kde xlede luna
<Genc> http://d1302.hizliresim.com/16/u/kjjqy.png
<Genc> benim masa üstü
<hanzala> guzelmış
<hanzala> benım ubuntu eksıkmı yaw
<hanzala> donatılar ılan hıcyok
<Genc> ubuntu üzerine kde kurdun
<hanzala> benımkı acemı versıyonmu
<Genc> yaksa kubuntu mu
<hanzala> ubuntu
<Genc> ubuntu unity le geliyor
<hanzala> ben pardus gıbı olacak sandım olmadı
<hanzala> sadece logo carka dondu
<Genc> debli pardusmu kurdun
<hanzala> yok ubuntu 12 10
<hanzala> renk gırılestı
<Genc> kde nerden cıktı
<hanzala> gerısı aynı ubuntu
<hanzala> her klasorun altına uc bırım acayım dedım
<hanzala> natılusu bılmıyodum o zaman
<hanzala> sendekını bılmıyomda bu ubuntu benımkı gıbıyse pardusun yanına yaklasamaz ya
<hanzala> nasıl ovuyolar bu ubuntuyu dıye merak etmeye basladım
<Genc> 13.04
<Genc> kullanıyorum şuan
<Genc> cinnamon yükle
<hanzala> mesala sende lancelot menu var
<Genc> sende översin
<hanzala> benımkınde ole bişe yok
<Genc> bende deyok
<hanzala> verdıgın masa ustunde var ya
<Genc> gnome 2
<hanzala> yok la bu lancelot degılmış
<hanzala> abı bende bole bişede  yok
<Genc> olmasını istiyorsan
<Genc> cinnamon yaz
<Genc> yazılım merkezine
<hanzala> yzdım hep kitap cıktı
<hanzala> hic program cıkmadıkı
<hanzala> ustelık ingilizce
<Genc> http://d1302.hizliresim.com/16/u/kjkfq.png
<hanzala> abı bende cıkmıyoki
<hanzala> dur kedeyı kaldıram
<Genc> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<hanzala> her hal bu kdede salışmıyo ondan bulamıyordur
<Genc> alakasız
<Genc> bu verdigim depoyu ekle
<hanzala> sagol abi
<Genc> kde kullanacaksan ubuntu kurma kubuntu kullan
<hanzala> ubuntunun depo eklemesı bu degılmı abi
<hanzala> sudo add-apt-repository https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/cinnamon-stable
<Genc> degil
<hanzala> nasıl abı
<Genc>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<hanzala> baska bıse abacammı abı
<hanzala> reboot edecemmı
<hanzala> yoksa gene yok
<Genc> yok
<Genc> update
<hanzala> :)
<hanzala> sımdı buldu
<hanzala> yok yaw benım bu ubuntu arzalı galıba
<turgay> hanzala:  tüm sorunları sen buluyorsun veya yaşıyorsun ilginç
<hanzala> oyle abı
<hanzala> al abı uc bırımdekı yazıları attım sana
<hanzala> sorun neynış turgay abi
<turgay> hanzala:  ben son kullanıcıyım
<hanzala> abı bende  en sondakı kullanıcıyım
<hanzala> sagol genc abı bu el oldu
<Genc> hanzala tevellüt kac
<hanzala> abı duruma göre degişiyo
<hanzala> eger buyuk abım buraya gırerse 47
<hanzala> ortanca 45
<hanzala> kucuk 30
<hanzala> ben 25
<hanzala> kardesım 11
<Genc> akran sayılırız
<hanzala> sırkettekı ve evdekı tum pclerhanzala ıle gırıyoda
<Genc> tertibim 84/4
<hanzala> ben 84-1
<hanzala> erzıncanda basladım dedım allahım bu ne soguk gönderecek sole bır sıcak yer yokmu
<hanzala> usta bırlıgı kıbrıs olunca dedım allahım ben sıcak deyınce adamı uşutmeyecek aynı zamanda terletmıyecek bır yer dedım
<ekolojik> http://zorin-os.com/free.html
<ekolojik> buradad am olarak ne demek istemiş
<ekolojik> firefox ile indirin mi yoksa indirmeyin mi
<ekolojik> gogıl türkçesi kafamı karıştırdı
<ekolojik> burada tam olarak ne demek istemiş"
<turgay> tarayıcı kullanamdan indir :)
<turgay> ekolojik: oldu mu ?
<ekolojik> olmuyor
<turgay> ekolojik:  sorun yaşamamak için tarayıcı kullanma
<hanzala> hani turgay abı son kullanıcı ya
<hanzala> o tarıf etmışse ondan olmuyo
<hanzala> :)
<ekolojik> turgay:  nasıl olacak tarayıcı kullanmadan yahu
<ekolojik> internete girmeden nasıl indirecez
<ekolojik> internete girmek için da tarayıcı lazım değil mi
<turgay> ekolojik:  dur bakam ne ile indireceksin
<turgay> son kullancıı olduğumdan
<hanzala> :)
<Kartagis> ekolojik: firefox ile indir diyoe
<Kartagis> diyor*
<ekolojik>  turgay makara yapma
<ekolojik> zaten firefoz ile indirmeye uğrsaşıyom
<hanzala> flashgetle ggetle ındır abi
<ekolojik> indiriyo bakalım
<ekolojik> firefox ile
<sebo28> sa
<Genc> as
<ElixirVitae> ekolojik, bazı tarayıcılarda 2GB gibi bir büyüklük sınırı var(dı) indirilen dosyalarda
<ElixirVitae> wget vb. ile indirilmesi tavsiye edikiyor haliyle
<ElixirVitae> *ediliyor
<ekolojik> eyvallah
<ekolojik> yeni gördüm mesajı
<Kartagis> vim'de yeni bir şey keşfettim
<Kartagis> tesadüfen
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: onun nedeni fat32'de tek dosyada 2gb sınırı olması
<ElixirVitae> Browser limiti != Dosya sistemi limiti
<Kartagis> tarayıcıda sınır olduğunu da senden duyuyorum
<Kartagis> kaç yıllık bt'ciyim
<ElixirVitae> https://blogs.msdn.com/b/ieinternals/archive/2011/03/10/wininet-internet-explorer-file-download-and-upload-maximum-size-limits.aspx?Redirected=true
<ElixirVitae> ^ Kartagis
<Kartagis> insan yeni şeyler öğrenebiliyormuş
<Kartagis> bütün tarayıcılar için geçerli mi?
<ElixirVitae> Ben de kaç yılın bittorrentçisiyim, ben de daima yeni şeyler öğreniyorum
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/461282/what-is-the-maximum-file-size-i-can-transfer-using-http-and-using-ftp
<ElixirVitae> Bu da protokol ile ilgili
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  bittorrent ihtiyacımızda seni mi buluyoruz :?
 * ElixirVitae (ノ⌒‿⌒)ノ~ (;｡▽｡)ヽ turgay.
<ElixirVitae> Olursa haber verirsin.
<ozcanesen> linux ile alakalı değil ama laptop'a vga portundan monitör bağladığım zamanlarda klavyeden elime elektrik çarpıyor
<ozcanesen> naylon çorap falan giydim bir şekilde yalıttım kendimi
<ozcanesen> ama böyle bir şey başına gelen var mı?
<ozcanesen> ne yapmak gerek servis falan mı?
<boran> klavye demir mi?
<ozcanesen> boran, üzerinde plastik ek bir kap vardı ama biraz koptu kalanını da ben kopardım
<ozcanesen> şimdi farkettim ki priz topraksızmış
<ozcanesen> kalorifer borusuna falan bir şekilde aktarmam lazım bunu
<boran> e o zaman kalorifere dokunan carpilacak?
<boran> komsun filan carpilsa nasil rahat uyuyacaksin sonra
<ozcanesen> yani kalorifer borusu topraklı diye biliyorum
<ozcanesen> bi de bu kadar kalın demirden alt kata inene kadar
<ozcanesen> dirençten
<ozcanesen> akım falan kalmaz ki?
<ozcanesen> yanılıyor muyum yoksa
<ozcanesen> biri çarpılmasın sonra
<boran> sonucta metal. iletir
<ElixirVitae> Az çarpılırlar. :)
<boran> borular kalin mi? kalinsa direnci az olur
<ElixirVitae> Boya yok mu zaten kalorifer üzerinde?
<ozcanesen> yok ya iletiyor onu denedim
<ozcanesen> tek elim klavyede tek elim boruda falan
<ozcanesen> çarpıldım yani
<ozcanesen> ya öyle büyük bir şey de değil öldürmez kimseyi
<ElixirVitae> Tehlikeli sulardasın ozcanesen.
<ozcanesen> denemek için dokunabiliyorum yani :)
<ElixirVitae> Öldürmese de kaslarda spazma neden olabilir.
<ozcanesen> hakkınızı helal edin her ihtimale karşı
<boran> seni oldurmeyebilir alt kattaki yasliteyzeye cok gelebilir
<crustyoldman> monitörü sök evladım
<crustyoldman> ayıptır
<ozcanesen> evet hallettim ve çıplak el ayak ile kalorifer borularına da dokundum
<ozcanesen> bana çarpmadığına göre
<ozcanesen> başkasına da çarpmaması lazım
<crustyoldman> madem bildiğini okuyacaksın, niye soruyorsun
<ozcanesen> crustyoldman, haklısın tabi
<ozcanesen> crustyoldman, haklı olduğunu anlayıp söktüm monitörü en doğrusu bu
<crustyoldman> bravo
<crustyoldman> kaçıncı kattasın?
<ozcanesen> 3
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-27
<crustyoldman> apartmandakileri gaza getirmek lazım
<crustyoldman> çarpılırız ölürüz
<crustyoldman> çok tehlikeli
<ozcanesen> ya evin çeşitli yerlerinde var bugüne kadar dikkat etmemişim
<ozcanesen> sadece odalarda yokmuş
<crustyoldman> var olan topraklama düzgün mü?
<crustyoldman> olmayan prize monitörü nasıl taktın ki?
<ozcanesen> yani düz priz öyle çukur değil ama takınca giriyor
<crustyoldman> topraklı olanlar düzgünse uzatıver artık oraya
<ozcanesen> aynen birkaç uzatıcı kablo alıp öyle yapıcam
<ozcanesen> neyse şansıma ufak bir kaçak
<ozcanesen> benzer şekilde laptop'dan kulaklıkla müzik dinlerken ölen insanlar var
<ozcanesen> hafife alınacak konu değil
<crustyoldman> kabloyu ve prizleri ayrı alırsan ucuza gelir
<crustyoldman> bağlaması basit
<ozcanesen> crustyoldman, yok ya bulaşmamak en hayırlısı yanlış bağlarım vs. pahalı falan ama garanti olsun
<turgay> sıfırlama yapabilirsin ozcanesen
<ozcanesen> turgay, nasıl yapılıyor peki?
<ozcanesen> turgay, http://www.elektroforum.org/topraklama-amp-yildirimdan-korunma/49273-sifirlama-yapmak.html
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şey buldum
<ozcanesen> bu mu?
<turgay> evet -  toprak ile birleştireceksin
<turgay> ama s,stemde role mevcut ise  sistem kapanacaktır o  pirizi topraklı kullanmaya çalıştığında
<turgay> ozcanesen:  kendi mülkün mü ?
<ozcanesen> turgay, yok maalesef apartman
<turgay> ozcanesen:  çevrede topraklama sistemi olan priz var ise  onada topraklı priz takmayı sağlayabilirsin
<turgay> elinde  biraz maharet var ise sende yapabilirsin :)
<turgay> buat bağlantılarıda o kadar zor değildir
<ozcanesen> diğer topraklı prizden çekmek çok daha mantıklı değil mi 5-10 metre kablo harcarım ama mis gibi topraklı olur
<boran> ozcanesen, turgay yardimci olmaya calismis da, farkinda olmadan tehlikeli bir seye yonlendiriyor seni
<ozcanesen> forumdaki yazıda riskleri de anlatmış ya gördüm
<boran> sen yapabiliyorsan kendin, yapamiyorsan da bir elektrikci cagirtip toprak hatti olan bir yerden duzgunce toprak cektir
<boran> bize bir sey olmaz mantigiyla yapar butun elektrikciler, toprak zaten normal sartlar da herhangi bir isleve sahip bir hat degildir. yarin obur gun olur da bir carpilma sikintisi yasarsan o sifirlama oldurur adami
<turgay> boran:  benim evde  bir şey olmaz
<turgay> eskiden ateş olmadığı zaman  lamba butonu  ile sigara yakardım
<boran> turgay, kolay gelsin sana o zaman. isim geregi elektrikle bol bol ilgilenirim. oyle ates yakmaya merakli bir arkadas yuzunden yuzumuze kofra patlayinca akillandik
<turgay> boran:   güzelmiş
<turgay> kofra patlatmayı başarmakta güzelmiş
<boran> zor degil. elinde yuzukle kontrol kalemi tutunca oluyormus. arkadas tecrube etti
<boran> ben bir kac saat goremedim kaslarim ve kirpiklerim yandi. arkadas 6 ay kadar hastanede yatti. sukur bir seyi kalmadi
<turgay> boran:   bşonlu sigortaları bilirsin
<boran> ama elektrik prizini bile ellemez
<boran> eet biliyorum
<ozcanesen> boran, geçmiş olsun siz baya acı tecrübe etmişsiniz bu meseleyi
<turgay> arkadaşlar sarmışlar teli  sarmışlar teli  komle ana trafo atmış :D
<boran> trafonun attigina sukur. burada ishanini yakti adamlar
<turgay> boran:   abim iki kol bir bacak kaybetti
<turgay> yüksek gerilim
<boran> gecmis olsun.
<ozcanesen> geçmiş olsun turgay hocam
<boran> bizimki 380 diya. 400A. affetmiyor yine tabi
<boran> di ya*
<turgay> öz abim değil  ama abim gibi severim
<ozcanesen> insanların bu kadar kötü tecrübeleri varken neden bu konu bilinmiyor
<boran> bize bir sey olmaz mantigi
<turgay> parça parça geldi uzuvları
<ozcanesen> mesela ben bugüne kadar topraksız priz kullandığımdan habersizdim
<turgay> babasının mazerına gömdük kol bacakları
<turgay> boran:  benim koruyucu rolem mevcut
<boran> ozcanesen, bir arkadasim ev yaptiriyordu. kaba insaati bitmis bir villa almisti. elektrikci getirdik. taniyorum da. anne tarafindan akraba bir adam
<boran> adamla bildigin bogaz bogaza kavga edicektik. banyo ve mutfak disina topraga gerek yok diyor adam
<boran> yahu parasini vericez biz yaptiriyoruz. ne gerek var diyor adam
<ozcanesen> boran, işte bizim tesisat da aynı şekilde banyo ve mutfakta var sadece odaların hiçbirinde yok
<boran> turgay, o var diye onu yapmak gerekmiyor
<turgay> kaçak akım rolesi taktığım için  sıfırlama yapılamıyor sistemde
<boran> yapamazsin zaten. geri donus olur atar aninda
<boran> annemlerin evde sorun olmustu kacak akim rolesinde
<boran> annem buzdolabini cekiyor altini filan siliyor
<boran> sonra geri ittiriyor tekrar
<boran> priz tam arkasinda
<boran> fazla ittirince priz kiriliyor
<boran> faz topraga degiyor
<boran> durmadan atiyor tabi
<boran> butun evi taradik
<boran> her seyi soktum
<boran> takili hic bir sey yok
<boran> atip duruyor
<turgay> çok yaşanılan bir sorun
<turgay> rutubetli ortamlarda genelde karşılaşılan bir sorun oluyor
<boran> degistirdik roleyi halen atiyor. en sonunda annemle oturup 'sen bugun ne yaptin?' diye konusunca ortaya cikmisti
<ozcanesen> peki dıştan topraklı gibi görünen prizi bendeki gayet ucuz bir voltmetre ile test edebilir miyim?
<boran> tekrar soyluyorum anlamiyorsan hic elini surme
<boran> edebilirsin voltmetrenin az biraz guvenilir olmasi kaydiyla
<boran> toprak ve notr arasindaki voltaj 0.5 den buyukse ynei toprak hattina ihtiyacin var demektir.
<boran> ama bilmedigini varsayarak soyluyorum notr yerine faz ile ayni olcumu yapmaya kalkarsan basina is alirsin
<boran> o yuzden kurcalama
<ozcanesen> boran, hocam haklısınız en mantıklısı kurcalamamak çağırayım elektrikçiyi ne çekilecekse çeksin
<crustyoldman> elektrikçi biliyo mu ki?
<boran> o da ayri bir dunya.
<fnoyanisi> selam ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> düştük
<Conqueror> 12.20.27 de düştün
<Conqueror> 12.32.42 de geldin
<Conqueror> TR'den betermiş abi orda durum :P
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> arada oluyo işte
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:  neler yapıyorsun
<fnoyanisi> bu ara yoğundu biraz
<fnoyanisi> iş ile geçti vakit
<fnoyanisi> sen nasılsın
<fnoyanisi> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/02/25/1251236/linus-torvalds-explodes-at-red-hat-developer
<fnoyanisi> geçen bi arakdaş win8 disket ubuntu kurmaya çalışıyordu, sakatmış zaten win8 disk :(
<fnoyanisi> turgay_ : çeviriler nasıl gidiyor?
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:  gitmiyor ki  :)
<fnoyanisi> yapma yaw
<fnoyanisi> vallahi ben de iş ile uoğundum geçen hafta
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   ya ne kada hantal bir millet
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay_> okumaz yazmaz iş yapmaz bencil bencil dolaşır
<fnoyanisi> aslında bir mail grubun (yahoo grubu olabilir) üzerinden koordinasyon olsa dha iyi olur
<turgay_> sonrada düşman arar
<fnoyanisi> öyle kim ne yapmış etmiş belli değil
<turgay_> ubuntu forumda çeviri kısmı var
<fnoyanisi> şahsen mail grup daha interaktif geliyor bana
<fnoyanisi> nacizane fikrim tabi :)
<turgay_> ingilizler iyiki çabuk kaçmışlar yoksa herşeyde onları suçlayacaktık
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay_> bırak uzayı ülke dışına fare gönderemiyoruz
<turgay_> gidenler genelde kendini kurtarmak için
<turgay_> Kartagis:   ?
<Kartagis> turgay_: ya bir irc istemcisi vardı adını hatırlamıyorum
<turgay_> quassel
<turgay_> xchat
<Kartagis> hatırlarım umuduyla baktım
<turgay_> konversation
<Kartagis> yok quassel'i biliyorum
<turgay_> yaaic
<turgay_> opps bu android
<Kartagis> o olabilir mi acaba ya? quassel
<Kartagis> bir bakayım
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : eskiden BitchX vardı :)
<fnoyanisi> Kartagis : irssi
<Kartagis> sahiden, hala var mı bitchx
<fnoyanisi> hala var mı bilmiyom, bi bakayım
<Kartagis> scrollz vardı bi de
<turgay_> http://hacktux.com/irc/client
<fnoyanisi> http://www.bitchx.com/
<Kartagis> mIRC mi kullansam?
<Kartagis> ıyy
<turgay_> :D
<fnoyanisi> windows ta hexchat var
<fnoyanisi> ücretsiz xchat :)
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   en koyanıda bu kadar üniversite olmasına rağman herhangi bir  projeye  kendilerini adapte etmemeleri
<fnoyanisi> turgay_ : hocalar çok yetersiz. pratikten yoksun oldukları için durum böyle ne yazık ki.
<Kartagis> düşüncesi bile titretti
<fnoyanisi> turgay_ : bir döenm yurtdışında okuma imkanım olmuştu, sürekli proje ile uğraştık.
<turgay_> ama aydın öğrencilerimiz her türlü sosyal ağda boş boş geziniyor
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   çeviri olur geliştirme olur port olur  teknoloji olarak
<fnoyanisi> turgay_ : her hafta hocaya (toplantımızdan iki gün once) raporumuz yolluyorduk, o da inceliyordu. toplantı saatimizde yanına gittiğimizde bize geri bildirim vs veriyordu.
<turgay_> çevirmenlik için pc okuman gerekmiyor
<Kartagis> hmm, facebook'ta yorumları düzenleme simgesini kaldırdılar mı?
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   ben çalıştığım yerde her kısımdan  bir kişi gelir hafta başı genel toplanırdık
<turgay_> makina başı işçisi olur meydancuı olur
<turgay_> çünkü en iyi o iblir orda bir aksaklık var ise
<turgay_> 1 saat genel toplantı sonra bölüm toplantıları
<Kartagis> turgay_: ben her Drupal toplantısında fırsat oldukça söylüyorum. biz bencil bir toplumuz
<turgay_> telefonlar kapatılır
<turgay_> Kartagis:  sanmıyorum
<turgay_> bilgisiz cahil bir toplum önder yok
<Kartagis> Drupal'a aktif olarak kod yollayan Türkiye'den toplam 10 kişi vardır yoktur
<turgay_> hep suçlu ara  ara ara nereye kadar
<Kartagis> adam isterse PHP'nin şahı olsun, PHP'ye kahve yaptırsın, bildiklerini paylaşmıyor
<turgay_> paylaşmak ayrı geliştirmek ayrı
<turgay_> bende paylaşmıyorum
<fnoyanisi> turgay_ : okumayan toplumdan bişe çıkmaz. en çok satan gazete posta :) en temeli bu. okuma alışkanlığı yok. okumayan adam zaten tembel olur,araştırmaz.
<fnoyanisi> duyduğuna inanır, kolay manüpüle edilir
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   askeri görevimi yaparken dalga geçiyorlardı benle
<fnoyanisi> okuyup araştırmak zor gelit çünkü
<turgay_> valizden kitap çıkar çarşıdan kitap alırım
<fnoyanisi> :)
<Kartagis> turgay_: işte bencil olduğumuz için paylaşmıyoruz
<turgay_> sorduğunda herkez uzman konusunda bir numara
<Kartagis> 10 yıldır süregelen bir böcük var, kimse el atmamış
<turgay_> Kartagis:  ben özel bilgilerimi paylaşmam ama gelişiemene sonuna kadar destek veririm
<turgay_> Kartagis: benden aldığı  bilgiyi ticari gelir amaçlı  kullanılmasını istemem
<turgay_> gezmeye çıktık
<turgay_> kırklareli    ardından bir edirne yaptık
<turgay_> edirmnede müzeyi gezelim dedim yanımdakiler burun kırın etti
<turgay_> kültürümüz bu kadar
<turgay_> edirne selimiye yi güzel yapmışlar
<turgay_> mumyalar konmuş ve aydınlatması otomatik yapılmış
<turgay_> odadan içeriye girildiğinde video ve ışık sistemi çalışıyor
<turgay_> Kartagis:   bir ekipmisiniz ?
<Kartagis> Drupal Türkiye grubu
<fnoyanisi> işe bakın yahu
<turgay_> sosyal etkinlik yapıyormusunuz ?
<fnoyanisi> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8542221/stdstoi-doesnt-exist-in-g-4-6-1-on-mingw
<fnoyanisi> hadi şimdi std::string -> int .evir bakalım
<fnoyanisi> string s; int i; stringstream(s) >> i;
<fnoyanisi> :D
<Kartagis> turgay_: her ay 3. Pazar
<turgay_> değerlemndirme toplantısı sanırım
<turgay_> şu kde ne lanet şeymiş ha bire geliştiriyorlar
<fnoyanisi> ondan unity kullanıyorum :)
<turgay_> şu sıralar  alt yapıyı düzeltiyorlar
<turgay_> kod temizliği vs vs
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   çeviri şablonuna günlük ortalama 50  dizgeden fazla yeni ekleme yaoılıyor :)
<fnoyanisi> :) yoğunlar desene
<turgay_> heya  bu qt5  kde 5  olayı
<fnoyanisi> qt5 çıktı mı?
<fnoyanisi> vay be
<turgay_> sanırım düzeltmesi bile çıktı
<turgay_> 5.0.1
<fnoyanisi> qt nin de ne olduğu olacağı belli değil, pinpon topu gibi oldu
<fnoyanisi> nokia iyi bi çalım attı
<fnoyanisi> zaten nokia da batar 2-3 seneye
<turgay_> o kadar sürermi ki?
<fnoyanisi> :)
<turgay_> sony gidiyor arada  pek iç açıçı değil durum
<turgay_> sony topun ağzında
<turgay_> hey gidi eski günler hey
<fnoyanisi> mobil telefon piyasasında ayrıldılar
<fnoyanisi> ucuz marketler ile rekabet edemiyorlar
<turgay_> yeni ps4  ile mali durumu düzeltmeyi düşünüyorlar
<fnoyanisi> kore, tayvan vs...
<turgay_> tabi her düşünce gerçekelişirmi bilinmez< :)
<fnoyanisi> yok yok gidici nokia
<turgay_> hangisi önce gider
<fnoyanisi> altyapı piyasında da durumları çok kötü
<fnoyanisi> tedarikçi firma olarak yani
<fnoyanisi> baz istasyonu, santrali tedarikçisi olarak
<fnoyanisi> motorola gibi olacaklar
<turgay_> http://qt.digia.com/   çilek çileğe baka baka kararır
<fnoyanisi> RIM de gidici :)
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:  rim kalmadı zaten gititi resmi olarak
<fnoyanisi> hadi ya
<turgay_> artık rım kote olmuyor isin değişti
<turgay_> karaçilek oldu şirketismi
<fnoyanisi> blackberry
<fnoyanisi> RIM derken, o işte..
<turgay_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BlackBerry_(company)
<turgay_> fnoyanisi:   resmi olarak isim ve logo  değişti şirket tamamen balckberry    oldu
<fnoyanisi> son takla
<fnoyanisi> sora kıç üstü düşecekler onlar da
<fnoyanisi> ben kaöçar
<fnoyanisi> hadi sana iyi günler olsun
<turgay_> aslında pek değil otomativ yazılımına  yöneldiler
<turgay_> ozcanesen:   elektrik sorunu nu araştırdın mı?
<ozcanesen> turgay_, yok şimdilik kaçak yapan monitörü kullanmıyorum en kısa sürede hallettiricem tesisat işini
<turgay_> terra ile bir alakan var mı ?
<turgay_> geliştiriyorsun sanırım
<ozcanesen> evet hala geliştiriyorum
<turgay_> yerelleştirme desteği yok mu ?
<ozcanesen> ya aslında arayüz ve metinler tam oturana kadar eklemeyeyim dedim ama
<ozcanesen> necdet hoca dedi öncelik ver yerelleştirmeye
<turgay_> bence ikisini aynı anda geliştir
<ozcanesen> işte o konuda şeyi sorayım
<ozcanesen> mesela bir pot pot dosyası oluşturdum
<ozcanesen> sonra metinlerde değişiklik oldu
<ozcanesen> çevrilmiş po dosyaları ne olacak?
<ozcanesen> sadece değişenler mi yeniden çevrilecek
<turgay_> pot= po eşileniyor
<turgay_> ozcanesen:  bekle bakayım  örnek
<turgay_> ozcanesen:  şuan örnek bulamadım ama
<turgay_> ozcanesen:  olay şu pot dosyasında ana değişiklşik olursa metinler değişirse   o dizin çevrilmiş ise
<ozcanesen> sadece değişen metinler yeniden çevrilecek yani? bu konu kesin değil mi
<turgay_> fuzzy konumuna düşer
<turgay_> ozcanesen:  evet
<ozcanesen> o zaman yeni sürümde yeni özelliklerle beraber i18n desteği de sunucam launchpad üzerinden muhtemelen
<turgay_> "POT-Creation-Date
<turgay_> pot dosyasının üzerinde bu vardır
<turgay_> PO-Revision-Date
<turgay_> po dosyasında bunlar tutuluyor
<turgay_> ozcanesen:  bu arada  sürüm haritası vs yok sanırım
<ozcanesen> onu kendi yerel makinamda tutuyorum ama internete koymadım henüz
<ozcanesen> bu sürümle beraber yayınlamayı düşünüyorum onu da
<turgay_> iyi olur
<ozcanesen> terraterminal.org alan adını da kayıt ettim ufak birkaç bilgiyle beraber onu da yayına sokucam
<turgay_> gelecek sürümde hangi özelliklerin gelmesi planlanıyor  hangi sorunlar çözülmüş olacak gibi
<ozcanesen> klavye ile gezinme özelliği var en önemlilerinden
<turgay_> ben kde kullanıyorum
<turgay_> bir ara deneyebilirim tabiki
<ozcanesen> çok sevinirim
<turgay_> belgelendirme
<turgay_> gömülü yardım dosyaları :)
<turgay_> manpage
<turgay_> hayırlısı olsun diyelim
<Genc> http://sudrap.org/paste/text/206346/
<Genc> sıkıntı nedir
<ozcanesen> Genc, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1086369
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şey buldum
<Genc> cözüm yok yanı
<ozcanesen> sorun yeni sürümde giderilmiş ayrıcao satırı bulup başına # koyarsan da sorunsuz kullanabiliyormuşsun
<ozcanesen> turgay_, hocam şuna bakar mısınız deneme için bir po template dosyası yükledim ama birkaç çeviri yapıp save dediğimde hale 100% çevrilmemiş diyor https://translations.launchpad.net/terra/trunk
<Genc> 13.04 kullanıyorum
<Genc> sürüm yeni
<Genc> main menu düzenle yemiyorum
<ozcanesen> sudo sed -i -e '/from gi._glib/ s/^from */### from/' /usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/util.py
<ozcanesen> şu komut çözüyormuş
<ozcanesen> öyle demişler
<Genc> alacarte tek başına calışıyor
<ozcanesen> o zaman şu sondaki dosya ismini
<ozcanesen> sende hata veren dosya ile değiştirmen gerek
<Genc> cinnamon-menu-editor
<Genc> verdigim komut
<ozcanesen> sudo sed -i -e '/from gi._glib/ s/^from */### from/' /usr/lib/cinnamon-menu-editor/Alacarte/util.py
<ozcanesen> böyle olacak o zaman
<turgay_> ozcanesen: 6 madde çevirisi yapılmış
<ozcanesen> evet ya sana yazdıktan sonra güncellendi
<ozcanesen> ben hemen kaydeder sanıyordum biraz gecikmeliymiş
<turgay_> aslında hemen kaydededer ama pot yeni eklediysen işlem işk sefer uzun sürebilir
<Kartagis> bu quassel de fena değilmiş
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: mixxx çalışırken arada internet bağlantısını kesiyor
<Kartagis> :D
<turgay_> Kartagis:  tek sayfa üzerinde takip var
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, ping.
#ubuntu-tr 2013-02-28
<ozcanesen> burada olan var mı çeviri ile ilgili bir şey sormalıyım
<ozcanesen> seperator size kelimesinin türkçesi
<ozcanesen> ayraç kalınlığı mı olmalı
<ozcanesen> doğrusu ayraç diyor internette ama
<ozcanesen> bana ayıraç da mantıklı geldi
<ozcanesen> ayırıcı mı desem yoksa
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: pong
<akar1m> hey ahali selamlar
<akar1m> nasılsınız
<Kartagis> selam akar1m
<akar1m> naber Kartagis
<fnoyanisi> slm ubuntu
<fnoyanisi> debian kullanan var mı?
<fnoyanisi> turgay : geçen bahsettiğin programın adı neydi?
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  ne için
<fnoyanisi> çeviri
<turgay> ddtp
<fnoyanisi> software center da yok galiba
<fnoyanisi> tar dan mı kuracaz
<turgay> vardır olmaz olur mu ?
<turgay> ddtp-translations   olrak girmiş depoya
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  buldun mu ?
<fnoyanisi> apt-get ile kurdum
<turgay> türkçe mi kullanıyorsun sistemi ?
<fnoyanisi> hayır
<turgay> çeviri oranları düşük
<fnoyanisi> şimdi nası olacak
<turgay> ha debian paketlerinin direkt pzket özet açıklama çevirileri var ama
<turgay> debian projesinde tam oturmuş değil sisem tutarsız ucu tutulmamış
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  ne nasıl olcak
<turgay> kullandığın sistem dilince  çeviri yapılmış paketleri göreceksin
<fnoyanisi> bişe açılmıyor ki
<turgay> ingiliz ingiliz    tabiki değişiklik olmaz
<turgay> fnoyanisi: bir şey açılmıyor zaten paket özetlerini değiştiriyor
<turgay> program değil kendisi sistem dosyası
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, programı hala bulamadım
<fnoyanisi> neymiş yahu
<fnoyanisi> app center da yok
<turgay> ubuntu değil mi?
<fnoyanisi> he
<fnoyanisi> şunu buldum http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<ozcanesen> paket açıklamasını çevirince o nereye gidiyor
<ozcanesen> yani internette bu paket açıklamalarının tutulduğu bir depo mı var
<fnoyanisi> vardır zaaaaar
<ozcanesen> yoksa o paketi düzenleyen kişilere mi gidiyor?
<fnoyanisi> sanmam
<turgay> ozcanesen https://launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu
<turgay> depoda var yaw nasıl bulamıyorsunuz :)
<fnoyanisi> yooğ
<ozcanesen> 70.000 çevrilmemiş var
<turgay> ozcanesen:  paketlerin özet ve açıklamaları  göz korkutmasın
<turgay> içerikelrine bakarsan basit  aöa dil dosyları her ülke için olduğundan çok gözüküyor
<ozcanesen> zaten hepsi için çeviri önerisi çıkıyor
<ozcanesen> sanırım 13.04 için çevrilmemişler
<turgay> ozcanesen:  senin dediğin olay burda iyi örnek
<turgay> eski sürüm yeni sürüm farkı yok
<turgay> yeni sürümde ekleme olursa çavrilmemiş olarak gözüküyor
<turgay> eski çevirilerde pakete eklenmiş oluyor
<ozcanesen> evet dün çözdüm ben onu
<ozcanesen> peki şunu sorayım
<ozcanesen> mesela
<ozcanesen> tr.po dosyası ile firefox-tr.po
<turgay> 13.04 için yaptığın çeviri tüm geriye dönük sürümlerde eğer o dizgi var ise çevirlmiş oluyor
<ozcanesen> aynı mı
<ozcanesen> yani po dosyalarında bir isim standardı var mı?
<ozcanesen> demek istedim
<turgay> genelde program ismi veya modül ismi  ile çağrılıyor
<turgay> fnoyanisi: http://ompldr.org/vaG00bw
<turgay> synaptic ekran görüktüsünü  iliştirdim :)
<fnoyanisi> bende çıkmadı
<fnoyanisi> repositories den olabilir
<turgay> ozcanesen:   örnek 1 :http://ompldr.org/vaG00cQ
<turgay> örnek 2 ise  yerel kodları barındırması
<ozcanesen> evet böyle görmüştüm ben de zaten projelerde hep
<turgay> bazılarında ise   dil kodu olabiliyor
<turgay> tr.po de.po   fr.po
<turgay> fnoyanisi:   çevirmeyemi başladın paketi ?
<fnoyanisi> ddtp yok ki
<turgay> ben şu an raring sürümündeyim
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/quantal/ddtp-translations
<fnoyanisi> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/quantal/+lang/tr
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  orasıda aynı sadece  sürüm değişik
<turgay> oradaki yaptığın dediğişiklikler raring üzerinde de uygulanacaktır
<turgay> tüm sürümlerde uygulanacaktır yani
<fnoyanisi> tar.gz indirip eski usül kurayım bari
<turgay> sistem ingilizce diyorsun nesini kuracaksın ?
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaG00dA    çeviri sıralamasındaki yerimiz
<turgay> fransızlar her gün birkaç dosya çeviriyorlar
<fnoyanisi> şimdi bu ddtp çeviri için program değil mi
<turgay> birinciliğe gelmiş adamlr
<fnoyanisi> web üzerinden mi çeviri oluyo
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  bu dil paketlerini içerriyor
<fnoyanisi> yapma yaw
<turgay> evet verdiğim sayfadan otmatik çeviriye başlayacaksın
<fnoyanisi> hemen iptal edelim
<hanzala> slmlr
<fnoyanisi> bendim dediğim sayfadan olmaz mı
<turgay> fnoyanisi:   bu paket  paketlerin özet ve açıklamalarını yerelleştirilme paketi
<fnoyanisi> selam hanzala
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  launchpad üyeliğin var mı ?
<fnoyanisi> yok
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> olması mı lazım
<turgay> birçok prje orada  neden kaydın yok :D
<fnoyanisi> son kullanıcıyım
<fnoyanisi> çok mutluyum artık :)
<turgay> son kullanıcı benim
<fnoyanisi> paket kurmak, kurcalamak, cırmalamak ok
<fnoyanisi> s/ok/yok
<fnoyanisi> ondan ubuntu kurdum
<turgay> üyelik alıp çeviri yapabilirsin
<hanzala> sımdı dıyecem synapıtshcgf hatası arcuture hatası tuchpad hatası devamlı verıyo dıyecem
<fnoyanisi> yetti slackware in boğuşmacası, freebsd den de biraz ara verim dedim
<hanzala> turgay abı dıyecek hep hatasenımı buluyo hata
<turgay> fnoyanisi:   bak ozcanesen  terminal programı yazmış onu deneyebilirsin :)
<fnoyanisi> hemen login registser
<fnoyanisi> shell mi?
<turgay> oda launchpad üzerinde
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  https://launchpad.net/terra
<turgay> geliştiriyor daha doğrusu
<fnoyanisi> oo Allah yardım etsin :)
<fnoyanisi> ben de vaktim oldukça bişe yapıyom evde ama, o linux için deeell
<fnoyanisi> kanlı canlı windows
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  kayıt oluyormusun /olacakmısın
<fnoyanisi> hala confirmation code bekliyorum adamlardan
<turgay> koca camia launchpad son zamanlarda hantallaştı
<fnoyanisi> vallahi launchpad a bakmadım desem yalan olmaz
<fnoyanisi> pasif son kullanıcı modu rahat biraz :)
<fnoyanisi> atraksiyonlara girmeden
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, hala gelmedi
<fnoyanisi> kafayı yedi bu launchpad
<fnoyanisi> bana forget password mailleri gönderiyor
<fnoyanisi> oldu sonunda ya
<fnoyanisi> turgay : şimdi?
<fnoyanisi> hangisi?
<fnoyanisi> turgay : ben çıktım, sonra devam edelim. yatayım artık
<fnoyanisi> iy igünler
<Conqueror> selam
<Conqueror> forumlar, sosyal hesaplar vs. gibi şifrelerinizi nasıl saklıyorsunuz?
<Kartagis> aklımda
<Conqueror> 20'den fazla hesap var
<Conqueror> noktalama işaretleri, büyük küçük harfler, rakamlar ...
<Conqueror> şifreler bazen karışmaya başlıyor
<akar1m> lastpass kullanıyorum
<akar1m> lastpass'tan önce xmarks kullanıyordum
<akar1m> şifrelerimi kaybedince
<akar1m> lastpasse geçtim
<akar1m> daha önce geçseydim keşke
<Conqueror> hmm işte orada tereddütlerim var, şifreleri digital ortamda tutmak :)
<akar1m> lastpassı biraz araştır öcne
<akar1m> sorna siphelerin gider
<akar1m> banka şifresi dısında herseyı orda tutuyorum
<akar1m> gitse gitse forum hesabın gider
<akar1m> cokta dert değil
<ozcanesen> aslında şimdi yazdıklarınızı okuyunca şöyle bişey olamaz mı
<ozcanesen> bir tane asıl şifremiz olur
<ozcanesen> bir de o şifreyi nerede kullanıcağımızı girerek
<ozcanesen> ikisi birleşir bir hash fonksiyonundan geçirilir
<ozcanesen> böylece o sitede kullanacağımız şifreyi biz bile bilmeyiz
<ozcanesen> biz sadece tek şifre aklımızda tutarız ama her sitedeki şifremiz farklı olur
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, akar1m'ın bahsettiği yazılım onu yapıyor işte
<Conqueror> backend tarafında nasıl incelemedim ama
<Conqueror> chrome'un parola yöneticisine daldım şu an
<Conqueror> bu arada lastpass gibi bayağı tool var
<ogny> bem buradak trazm
<ogny> sifreler sadece browser'a dair bir sey degil
<akar1m> ana şifre oluyor
<akar1m> evet ozcanesen
<akar1m> onu girdikten sonra kayıtlı user:passwd bilgilerin geliyor
<ogny> ornek vereyim
<akar1m> ben yaklaşık 2.5 yıldır lastpass kullanıyorum
<akar1m> çok rahat kafam
<ogny> bilgisayarindaki 3 kullanicinin sifresi
<ogny> banka sifrelerin
<ogny> bankalarin numaratorlerinin sifreleri
<ogny> banka sifrelerin derken- atm-kart sifrelerin
<ogny> bunlar lazim olunca
<ogny> napican, kiromu mu acican
<ogny> konsolu ve gercek hayati karsilamiyor kirom sifre yoneticisi
<akar1m> chrome un şifre yöneticisi evet karşılamıyor ama lastpass karşılıyor
<akar1m> form şeklinde de oluşturabiliyosun şifrelerini
<akar1m> gerekli alanlara gerekli değerleri kaydedip otomatik giriyor
<ogny> abi ornek vereyim sanaaaaaaaaaaa
<ogny> x bankasinin numarator yazilimini actin
<ogny> tabletinde veya bilgisayarinda neyse
<ogny> o sifreyi nasil bulucan
<ogny> chrome acip
<ogny> lastpass'a login olup
<ogny> oradan mi
<ogny> veya bir uzak makinaya eriseceksin ssh'la ftp'yle vs.
<Conqueror> adam akıllı bir çözüm bulamadım ya, chrome'da oturum açtın diyelim sonra bir arkadaşın geldi ona chrome üzerinden açılmış başka bir kullanıcıyı verdin eleman rahat durmadı, senin kullanıcına geri dönecek şifre mifre bir şey yok
<Conqueror> önerisi olan var mı?
<Conqueror> güzel bir eklenti de yok piyasa da...
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, chrome üzerinde master password kullanmak için eklentiler vardı
<ozcanesen> ama hiç denemedim hiçbiri mi işe yaramaz?
<Conqueror> ozcanesen yapmak istediğim şey
<Conqueror> zaten google'da iki adımlı doğrulama kullanıyorum
<Conqueror> chrome üstünden oturumu açtığında işin bittikten sonra oturumu kapatıp tekrar açmak istediğinde biraz uğraşman gerekiyor ikili doğrulama kullanıyorsan
<Conqueror> hadi diyelim hiç log out olmayacakasın, bir ara arkadaşın geldi illa bilgisayarını istiyor
<Conqueror> chrome üstünde farklı kullanıcı oluşturma var, ama oluşturduğun kullanıcıya şifre koyma yok :/
<Conqueror> master şifre dediğin nasıl bir eklenti?
<ozcanesen> chrome'un veritabanını verdiğin şifre ile koruyor
<ozcanesen> o şifreyi girmeden kayıtlı bir şeye erişilemiyor
<ozcanesen> ama sadece bir kullanıcıya mı yoksa hepsine mi atanıyor bilmiyorum
<Conqueror> eklentinin adını verir misin?
<Conqueror> diğer türlü eleman haylazlık yapıp sol üstten kullanıcıyı değiştirirse
<Conqueror> kapat gibi onca yaptığın güvenlik babalara geliyor
<Conqueror> kapat=kabak
<ozcanesen> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/browser-lock/ofilhkhdoiamdkbgciniekmdgjehaadm/details?hl=en-US
<ozcanesen> aslında sistem kullanıcıları da bu iş için
<ozcanesen> yani birine vereceksen
<ozcanesen> geç misafir hesabına onu kullandır
<Conqueror> ya tamamda
<Conqueror> öyle daha güvenli hatta
<ozcanesen> evet kendi ev dizinini de şifrele
<ozcanesen> harika güvenli oluyor o zaman
<ozcanesen> sudo izni de olmadığı için misafirlerin
<ozcanesen> istediğini açsın kapasın
<Conqueror> püfff
<Conqueror> gmail checker
<Conqueror> adam akıllı çalışmıyor
<Conqueror> bir defa login oluyorum chrome'u kapatım açınca tekrar login istiyor :D
<ozcanesen> unityde web apps ile direk o dediğin eklentinin işi yapılamıyor mu
<Conqueror> illa remember me diyeceksin
<Conqueror> mint kullanıyorum
<ozcanesen> ben de çok kullanmadım ama sanki öyle bişey var unityde
<Conqueror> razor-qt'yi deneyeceğim
<Conqueror> turgay sağ olsun
<ozcanesen> usb'den kurulan ve razor qt ile gelen bir dağıtım varsa ben de denemek isterim
<turgay> teknoloejinin biraz daha gelişmesi ile ses ve görsel izler kullanılacak gibi
<turgay> ozcanesen:  razor-qt yeni gelişiyor
<turgay> istersen gelişimine destek olabilirsin tabiiii :)
<turgay> github üzerinde çalışılıyor
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, live kullanım vardı gibi
<Conqueror> http://razor-qt.org/install/live.php
<turgay> banka şifreleri için bankanın vardiği şifre üreten cihazlar kullanıyoruz
<turgay> banka hesap numarası +cep teleofuna kod+şifre kullanılıyor  bende :)
<Conqueror> cep telefonuna gönderilen tek kullanımlık şifre kısmında sıkıntılar var sanırım
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, slitaz indiriyorum 40 mb :)
<Conqueror> geçenlerde bir uyarı gördüm, adamlar malware yardımıyla numaraya gönderilecek şifreyi kendi nolarına yönlendirebiliyorlarmış
<ozcanesen> işte bu tip sistemlerin hep güvenlik zaafları var
<ozcanesen> yakın gelecekte public/private anahtarlama işine geçiş yapmalıyız
<ozcanesen> o zaman böyle şifre hatırlama dertlerimiz hiç olmayabilir
<turgay> Conqueror:   +elimdeki cihazdan şifre geliyor
<turgay> cihaz geri sayım yapıyor belirli saniye girmezsen kodu kapanıyor
<turgay> 8 haneli bir kod üretiyor
<turgay> ozcanesen:  http://razor-qt.org/install/live.php
<ozcanesen> turgay, oradan slitaz'ı indirdim 40 mb
<ozcanesen> hafif olur da bu kadar da olur mu?
<Conqueror> raZOR
<Conqueror> :/
<Conqueror> işimiz çoook zor
<Conqueror> bugün kimin maçı vardı ya?
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, sen ubuntu mu kullanıyordun?
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, elementary kullanıyorum ben
<Conqueror> masaüstü ortamı?
<ozcanesen> pantheon diye bişey
<Conqueror> hmm
<Conqueror> ss var mı :)
<turgay> ozcanesen:  hocayla tanışıklığın mı var ?
<ozcanesen> turgay, hangi hocayla?
<turgay> necdet :)
<ozcanesen> turgay, ya nasıl desem çok yoktu aslında okula pek uğramadığımdan
<ozcanesen> son dönemlerde iletişime geçtik
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, ss gönderiyorum kendi masaüstümden
<turgay> elemantary dediğinde bu hisse kapıldım
<ozcanesen> turgay, enlightment ile elementary'i mi karıştırdın acaba bizim hoca enlightment xfce falan kullanıyordu en son
<Conqueror> yahu gnome kullanan yok mu şimdi?
<turgay> değil  o ismi duyduğumda o hisse kapıldığımı söyledim
<Conqueror> gnome'da yazım molacısı vardı
<turgay> e17 ile ilgili olduklarını az çok biliyorum
<Conqueror> belli bir aralık giriyordun ekran kilitleniyordu
<turgay> xfce yerelleştirmesinide öğrenci grubu yaptı :)
<Conqueror> öyle bir yazılıma ihtiyacım var
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, http://screencloud.net/v/gbLk
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şey bak
<ozcanesen> dosya gezgini özellikle çok kullanışlı
<Conqueror> wuw iyiymiş bu
<Conqueror> yakışıklı bir şeye benziyor
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, yapma yahu
<Conqueror> hala xchat mi kullanıyorsun :P
<Conqueror> www.hexchat.org
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, alışkanlık ya
<Conqueror> hexchat xchat'in eksikliklerini kapatıyor
<Conqueror> xchat fork bile diyemezsin
<Conqueror> bir bak :D
<ozcanesen> peki xchat-indicator uygulaması mevcut mu
<Conqueror> evet
<Conqueror> her şey var
<ozcanesen> deneyeyim madem
<ozcanesen> bir sn
<ozcanesen> turgay, evet hocam çevirileri öğrenci grubu yaptı çomak projesi için ama yalan oldu tabi hepsi
<ozcanesen> gerçi anka üzerinde hala kullanılabiliyor olması gerek
<turgay> ankada kullanılmıyor sadece birçok dağırtım kullanıyor
<turgay> ve birçok bilgisayar kullanıcı hafifi olması sebebi ile seçebiliyor  fareyi
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, tray icon çalıştıramadım bunda
<Conqueror> ozcanesen, mintte sıkıntı çıkartmıyor?
<Conqueror> bir prefences'dan bak bakalım
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaG05MA   masaüstüm
<ozcanesen> Conqueror, https://launchpad.net/hexchat-indicator
<ozcanesen> şunu buldum ama bu proje de bitmemiş
<ozcanesen> sorun şu ki gnome-shell ve pantheonda kullanılan wingpanelde tray icon yeri yok kaldırmış adamlar
<ozcanesen> sadece app indicator ile kullanılabiliyor uygulamalar
<turgay> stabil kernel 3.8.1 olmuş
<ozcanesen> daha yeni çıkmamış mıydı 3.8 ne ara stabil olmuş
<turgay> hızlı çalışmışlar dememkki :)
<Conqueror> xfce'de bir plugin var
<Conqueror> lokum gibi
<Conqueror> tam aradığım işi yapıyor
<turgay> ne işi
<turgay> altın mı buluyor ?
<Conqueror> typing break
<s0u][ight> slm kanaal
<Kartagis> selam s0u][iiiight
<s0u][ight> :) benim klavye takilmisti
<Kartagis> benimki de takildi, tesadufe bak
<Kartagis> :D
<s0u][ight> istatistiksel olarak bu olasilik bir hayli dusuk olmasina ragmen makul :)
<Kartagis> mixxx takiliyorum bugunlerde
<Kartagis> super
<Kartagis> http://radyo.drupaltr.org:8000/stream
<Kartagis> gozlerim cok kotu, ben gidiyorum
<Kartagis> iyi geceler
<s0u][ight> :) kib
<s0u][ight> Kartagis: link acilmiyor
<Genc> slm
<s0u][ight> as
<turgay> linuxta tarihsel olay doğum ölüm bilgilari veren takvim uygulaması bilen var mı ?
<Genc> Kronoloji
<Genc> arıyorsun
<turgay> takvim üzerine geldiğinde üne özgü bir şey varsa gösretereck
<turgay> bu güne ait tarihsel girdiler  mesela şunlar olmuş
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	Islahat Fermanı'nın İlan Edilmesi (1856).
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	ATATÜRK'ün İstanbul'un Fahri Hemşehrisi Oluşu  (1927).
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	 İstiklâl Marşı Bestecisi Zeki Üngör'ün Ölümü (1958).
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	İsveç Başbakanı Olof Palme`ye Suikast (1986).
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	 Körfez'de Ateşkes İlanı (1991).
<turgay> 28 ŞUBAT	NATO,  Tarihinin  İlk  Saldırısını  Sırplara Karşı Gerçekleştirdi (1994).
<Genc> hicri takvim uygulaması vardı diye hatırlıyorum ama türkce degildi
<s0u][ight> turgay: wikipedia yapmiyor mu bu isi? :D
<turgay> s0u][ight:  ben bunu bilgisayarımda istiyorum panelde
<Genc> bir besleme haber kayna ekle
<turgay> s0u][ight:   aslında kde bu özelliğe sahip
<Genc> trt rss baktım tarih diye konusu yok
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaG1ibA
<turgay> ispanya bölgesi olarak ayarladığımda bu güne ait bilgi olarak bu girişlmiş
<Genc> rss mantıgımı kde deki
<turgay> hayır değil
<turgay> belirli bir düzende kod giriyon
<turgay> yani atamöa  yapıyorsun şablona
<turgay> resmni tatil özel gün  vs vs
<turgay> Genc:  şöyle bir şablon yapılıyor http://ompldr.org/vaG1icA
<turgay> çin takvimi olduğundan biraz karışık gözükebilir :)
<turgay> Genc:   demek istediğimi anlatabildim değil mi
<Genc> anladım
<turgay> kdepimlibs modülünde işleniyor bunlar
<turgay> o modül ile ilişiklendirilmiş tüm programlar özellik mevcut ise olayları bayram ve tatilleeri görebiliyoruz
<Genc> bir rss den cekebilirmi
<turgay> ama rss ayrı bir araç olur
<Genc> uygulama kaynagı rss den ceke bilirmi
<turgay> hayır
<turgay> Genc:  bunda anlık bir haber olmadığından rss gerek yok
<turgay> tarihsel olaylar giriliyor bunlarda belli zaten
<turgay> 2050 yılı 1 mayıs işçi bayramı      2050  yılı  19 mayıs gençlik spor bayramı gibi
<Genc> ben 3 mayıs kutluyorum sınıfsal ayrımcılığa karşıyım
<turgay> :D
<ogny> yessssssssssss
<ogny> Genc aga gomonis mi oldun
<Genc> töbe haşa
<Genc> Allah sürümek isteyene illet etsin
<ElixirVitae> Slm #ubuntu-tr!
<Genc> as
<ogny> a.s ElixirVitae
<ogny> Genc: 3mayista
<ogny> sinif ayrimciligini gutluon
<ogny> karsi cikiyon pardon
<ogny> sinif ayrimciligina karsi cikan
<ogny> komunistlerden baska kim var Genc ?
<ogny> ElixirVitae: napiyon usta
<Genc> insanları sınıflandıran kendi icinde kast yapısı olan birdüzen dir sosyalizim
<ElixirVitae> Bir sunum/video vardı arkadaş yardım istemişti ona bakıyorum.
<ElixirVitae> Ayrıca teamviewer ın wine kullanmasından nefret ediyorum.
<ogny> yapilisi icin mi yardim istedi
<ogny> hahaha
<ogny> ElixirVitae:vnc belki de daha pratik cozum senin icin ha
<ElixirVitae> VNC kurduracağım bilgisayarına zaten.
<ElixirVitae> Teamviewer da kolay işte, naparsın.
<ogny> hehe hem de nasil
<ElixirVitae> Tembellikten hep bunlar.
<Genc> üc mayıs 1944 tün türk ve turancıların bayramı sınıf gözetmez
<ogny> vay be
<ogny> bunu yeni ogrendim
<ogny> arastiracagim
<ogny> turklerin orjinal geleneklerinde sinif farklarini cozmeye yonelik
<ogny> basit reformlar
<ElixirVitae> İki gün geriye çekin.
<ogny> olmasi lazim
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<Genc> 1944 ten bugüme olacaktı
<ogny> olsun onda sorun yok
<ogny> Genc: bu soyledigine kendin inaniyorm usun
<ogny> en basitinden soyleyeyim
<ogny> islamiyette malin 5'te 1;ini vermek diye bir sart vardi
<Genc> canı gönülden
<ogny> neydi adi
<ogny> zekat
<ogny> bu farzdi
<ogny> turkler sinif ayrimciligini en azindan sinirlandirmak icin bir sey yaptilar mi
<Genc> yok öyle bir oran
<ogny> begenmeyebilirsin, ama var
<ogny> iyi kotu var
<Genc> %2.5
<Genc> vergi anca %20 cıkar
<ogny> kapitalizmde de sosyal demokrasi var vergilerle
<ogny> peki turkler, nasil dayanisyolardi
<ogny> paylasiyorlardi
<ogny> bunu hic bilmiyorum sahsen
<ElixirVitae> Devlete Vergi != Bireye kaynak aktarımı
<ogny> bu 3 mayisi arastiracagim, tesekkurler
<ogny> dovlet>birey <--el
<ogny> ElixirVitae: ^^
<ogny> tamamlamadi gavat
<ElixirVitae> Sistem zaten [Vergi + zekat + sadaka]
<ElixirVitae> Biri diğerinin yerine değil.
<ogny> :D
<Genc> buarada tickr dışın ekranda akan rss varmıydı
<ogny> anlamadim
<ogny> tickr ne
<ogny> ekranda akan rss ne
<ElixirVitae> Bu sistem monitorlerine yapabiliyordun galiba
<ElixirVitae> conky falan
<ogny> hmmm
<Genc> rss okuyucu
<ogny> hangi ortamda okuyacagin
<ElixirVitae> Firefox add-on vardı bir de rss ticker deyü.
<ogny> web'den mi istemciden mi
<ogny> ben google reader kullaniyorum valla cok memnunum
<ogny> newsbeuter var konsolda
<ElixirVitae> Ben masaüstünde birşey bırakmıyorum pek, zaten işim olmuyor.
<ElixirVitae> Tüm pencereleri maximize kullanıyorum.
<ogny> vimkoliksen, google reader'in vim eklentisi var
<ozcanesen> lightreader isminde bir rss uygulaması var google reader ile entegre çalışıyor
<ogny> google reader icin de
<ElixirVitae> Ben Brief kullanıyorum, FF add-on.
<ogny> chrome'da google reader readable var
<ogny> addon o da
<ElixirVitae> Browser dışı bir uygulama hoşuma gitmiyor, linklere bakıp arama yapamıyorum hızlıca harici readerlarda.
<Genc> http://g1303.hizliresim.com/17/1/km3qr.png
<ogny> bu ilginc
<ogny> yukarida akan yazi olarak rss reader oyle mi
<ogny> hos ama dikkat dagitici benim icin
<Genc> tıklayınca tarayıcı acıyor
<ElixirVitae> Çok rahatsız edici ve dikkat dağıtıcı duruyor Genc
<Genc> sadece bir masa ustünde cıkarıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Yaptığın işi bölmek çok düşürmüyor mu verimini?
<ogny> http://ompldr.org/vaG1jNg/2013-03-01-002615_1366x748_scrot.png
<ElixirVitae> Gözün kaydığında yukarıya ve ilgi çekici birşeyler gördüğünde dağılır tüm dikkat.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra bir adamın attığı golü ararken nereye geldiğini merak edersin~
<ogny> :D
<Genc> dikkatimi dagıtmıyor
<ogny> buna benzer bir adobe air eklentisi vardi
<ogny> ama adobe air destegini bitirmis
<ogny> linux'ta
<ogny> Genc: bu eklentinin/uygulamanin adi neydi
<ogny> bir sey demistin
<ogny> tickr mi
<Genc> eskiden tunderbird ve firifox
<Genc> evet
<ogny> sagol hoca, evde takilinabilir boyle
<Genc> onlarda rss bakarken 20 dakka harcadıgımı fark ettim
<ogny> Genc: bir seyi merak ediyorum hoca
<ogny> yeni anayasada turk kelimesi kaldirilirsa
<ogny> ne hissedersin
<Genc> hüzün
<ogny> isyan?
<ogny> sadece huzun mu
<ElixirVitae> Turk yerine Turkiyeli dense nasıl hissedersin?
<Genc> ama öyle bir ihtimal sözkonusu olamaz
<ogny> cok sacma degil mi bu ElixirVitae
<ogny> turk yok turk-iyeli (turkun olanli) var
<ElixirVitae> Daha az "antagonize" eden bir ifade olduğu fikrindeyim.
<ogny> bence bugun 'turk demeyelim turkiyeli diyelim' savunuculari
<Genc> Atam yattığı yerde ters döner
<ogny> yarin cok acik 'turkiyeli demeyelim mesela anadolulu diyelim'
<ogny> diyecekler
<ogny> ElixirVitae: turk demeyelim turkiyeli diyelim bana zerre samimi gelmihyor
<ogny> salakca geliyor acikcasi
<Genc> anadolu nedir allah aşkına
<ogny> anadoluluyu attim
<ogny> grek de derler
<ogny> o raddeye geldiginde zaten
<ElixirVitae> Bizans tohumu da demesinler mi?
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<ogny> 'turk demeyelim,turkiyeli diyelim'--> yersen ;d
<ogny> turk bizi boluyor, turkiyeli birlestiriyor
<ogny> bunu soyleyenler harbidden samimiyse
<ogny> turkiyeli diyelim amk
<ogny> salakca da olsa
<ogny> oyle olsun madem inaniyolar
<Genc> adam demezmi
<ElixirVitae> Aynı fikirdeyim.
<Genc> türkiyeli bizi bölüyo
<ogny> der bence
<ogny> yarin kesin der
<Genc> kurdiyeli
<ogny> bugun turk bizi boluyor diyen yarin turkiyeli bizi boluyor demezse
<ElixirVitae> Şu anki çıkmazdan çıkaracak bir adım, bir basamak olacaksa olsun tabii.
<ogny> kafasin s2yim onun
<ogny> bence bu oyuna gelmek bile bile lades
<ogny> hayatimda bu kadar salakca bi lades gormedim
<Genc> sacma sapan şeyleri tartışıyoruz
<ogny> turk boluyor turkiyeli birlestiriyor
<ogny> hahah
<ogny> eger turk bir etnisiteyi ifade ediyorsa
<ogny> turkiyeli etmiyor mu
<ogny> :D
<Genc> ülke kurulmuş adıkonmuş
<Genc> halkı tanımlanmış
<ElixirVitae> >halkı tanımlanmış
<ogny> public void {halk=turk}
<ogny> hayatimda hic program yazmadim ama
<ogny> boyle mi tanimlaniyor halk
<ogny> :D
<Genc> Ne Mutlu Türk üm diyene
<Genc> kiyeniyorsa kederinden ölsün
<ogny> melaike nedemek bien var mi
<ElixirVitae> Cumhuriyetten önce doğanlar hariç halkı "jus soli" tanımlar.
<ogny> jus soli ne la
<ElixirVitae> Melekler.
<ElixirVitae> Çoğul.
<ogny> hmm sagol
<ElixirVitae> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jus_soli
<ElixirVitae> >Turkish law allows persons of Turkish origin and their spouse and children, to apply for naturalization without the five-year waiting period applicable to other immigrants.
<ElixirVitae> Al sana tanımlanmış halk.
<ogny> abi burada bir nevi benim anladigim
<ogny> medeni kanundan bahsediyor aslinda
<ElixirVitae> Gelsin geriye bakalım gurbetçiler "ecnebi" eşleriyle.
<ElixirVitae> Evlensin bakalım laz çerkezle.
<ElixirVitae> Kürt Türk ile.
<ElixirVitae> Sonra sen kalk bana tanımlanmış halktan bahset.
<ElixirVitae> ( ￣ ▽ ￣ )ノ Ｄｏｈｏｈｏｈｏｈｏ～
<ogny> dfsafasfasf
<ElixirVitae> Şu anda Türkiyede Tıp okuyan tüm afrikalılar mezun olduklarında senin kadar T.C. vatandaşı olacaklar.
<ElixirVitae> Andorralı "Türkler"
<ElixirVitae> Pardon, Türkiyeliler.
<ElixirVitae> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<ogny> :D
<ogny> hahha
<ElixirVitae> 21. yüzyılda kalmadı kabilen ile ülke kurmaca.
<ogny> bugun vardi bi foto
<Genc> okuyana vatandaşlık hakkı verildiginide ilkkez duyuyorum
<ogny> dovlet bahceli gidiyor
<ogny> benim  o metinden anladigim
<ElixirVitae> >five-year waiting period applicable to other immigrants.
<ogny> basvuran herkese veriliyor
<ogny> without diyordu
<ogny> yanlis mi anladim
<Genc> başvuru okey
<ElixirVitae> 5 yıl Türkiyede kalan herkes T.C. vatandaşı olabilir.
<ogny> yes
<ogny> tip tamamen
<ogny> egitim suresi 5 yil diye verilen bi ornek
<ogny> di mi ElixirVitae
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ogny> deng gelii
<ElixirVitae> *6
<ogny> +3
<ogny> tus
<ogny> dfasfsaf
<ElixirVitae> :3
<ogny> resmi bulucim
<ogny> getiricim
<ElixirVitae> Ping ver gelince.
<ogny> http://alkislarlayasiyorum.com/icerik/106578/tanzanya-ulku-ocaklari-baskani
<ogny> ElixirVitae: ping
<ogny> ahahahahahahahaah
<ogny> tanzanya ulku ocagina gideq
<ElixirVitae> >Büyüksün Mesangi Reyiz
<ogny> bi cay ice
<ogny> :D
<ElixirVitae> （　≖‿≖）
<ogny> gel bi cayimizi ic geyigi
<ogny> hic bitmeyecek herhalde
<ogny> D:
<ElixirVitae> Yorumlar kırdı geçirdi beni.
<ElixirVitae> >fetocular yapınca bişey yok ülkücüler yapınca auuvv...
<ElixirVitae> >Allah Tanzanya Türkünü korusun!!!
<ogny> :D
<ogny> mesangi reyiz ne girisimci adammis arkadas
<ogny> sen tanzanya'yi bilion mu ElixirVitae
<ogny> google earth'u ilk kez iyi bir makinaya kurdugumda
<ogny> oraya gittim
<ogny> gidilebilecek en uzak yer
<ogny> avustralya'dan ote bi yerde
<ogny> sonra bi baktim abi
<ogny> bizim fetocular orda okul acmislar
<ogny> samanyolu tv'de program yapmis
<ogny> beynini s2timin misyonerleri
<ogny> mesangi sen nerden buldun dovlet bahceliyi
<ogny> dfaadsfadfasdvsadf
<ElixirVitae> Yavaş ogny, ubuntulog iş başında~
<ogny> afdsghgfdsgf
<ogny> icler acisi bir durum...
<ogny> allahtan elimin dogasinda
<ogny> kelimeleri degistirerek yazmak var
<ogny> afasfasa
<Genc> kelimeleri degiştirmen yazının butünlüğünü bozmaz dava etmek isteyen edebilir
<ozcanesen> gerçekten kelimeleri değiştirerek yazınca dava edilebilir mi
<ozcanesen> mesela sözlüklerdeki muz cumhuriyeti geyikleri
<ElixirVitae> http://freenode.net/policy.shtml#offtopic
<ogny> iyi geceler
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-01
<ogny> selam, doping internet kullanicisi var mi
<fnoyanisi> turgay : dün bitiremedik ya
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  kayıt işlemi tamam mı ?
<fnoyanisi> kayıt tamam
<turgay> https://translations.launchpad.net/ddtp-ubuntu/ syafaya gel çeviriye başla
<fnoyanisi> bugukaç kişi var şimdi bu işle uğraşan
<turgay> ubuntu çevirmen sayısı sanırım 650 falan
<fnoyanisi> bal bsd lisansı kullanıyormuş
<fnoyanisi> sevdim ;)
<turgay> çeviri sayfası geldi mi önüne
<fnoyanisi> burdan seçer seçer çevirim
<fnoyanisi> ara bakarım öle
<turgay> evet yukarıda seçenekler var
<turgay> çvrilmiş çevrilmemiş
<turgay> ordan çevrilmemiş seçersen sadece çevrilmemişleri görürsün
<turgay> ddtp-ubuntu-main genel olarak kurulumda gelen paketleri içeiryor
<fnoyanisi> ona bakacam ben
<fnoyanisi> zaten şimdi geziniyorum öyle bi
<fnoyanisi> bakıyorum neler varmış diye
<turgay> ne olcak ya
<fnoyanisi> bu arada, bence bir mail grup olsa çok daha verimli olur
<turgay> şu baptin  geliştirme dosylarını içeriri
<turgay> şu dosyanın veri dosyalarını içeirir falan
<fnoyanisi> örneğin
<fnoyanisi> non-threaded
<fnoyanisi> bunu nasıl çeviriyorsunuz?
<fnoyanisi> bunun için sormuştum, takip edilen bir bilşim terimleri sözlüğü var mı diye
<fnoyanisi> ortak bir sözlük olması lazım ama, herkezin kullandığı tek bir tane
<fnoyanisi> (daha önce birçok link vermiştin)
<turgay> ubuntu forum var orda çevirman kısmı vcar
<fnoyanisi> parantez içinde dedim ya, oradaki gibi bir sürü sözlük sitesinin linki filan
<fnoyanisi> :)
<fnoyanisi> The GNU Accounting utilities for process and login accounting - Süreç ve oturum muhasebesi GNU Muhasebe araçları
<turgay> çevrilmiş o zaten
<fnoyanisi> yanlış çevrilmiş
<fnoyanisi> onun için yazdım
<fnoyanisi> bir de, bu önerileri kim değerlendiriyor
<fnoyanisi> mesela, ben öneri olarak buna bişey girsem
<fnoyanisi> kim hangisinin olacağına karar veriyor
<turgay> fnoyanisi:   o öneriler başka çevirilerden bellekten geliyor
<turgay> çevirenlerden birisi karar veriyor
<fnoyanisi> turgay : bence o da önemli bişey. yani çok çevirmek deil
<fnoyanisi> kaliteli çevirmek önemli
<fnoyanisi> (elden geldiğince)
<turgay> fnoyanisi:  evet
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: bu mixxx süpermiş yahu
<fnoyanisi> hadi iyi gunler
<ElixirVitae> Kartagis, benim de yeniden kullanmam gerekecek.
<ElixirVitae> İki farklı arkadaş "radyo yapalım yaw" diye ayrı ayrı geldiler.
<ElixirVitae> Ben de he dedim here ikisine de.
<ElixirVitae> Bi' tutorial falan hazırlayacağım kullansınlar diye.
<Kartagis> sunucu tarafında da icecast kullanıyorum
<ElixirVitae> Shoutcast vs. icecast?
<Kartagis> bi gün bu iş arkadaşlarım beni delirtecekler o olacak
<Kartagis> o ne demek bilmiyorum, ben icecast kullanıyorum
<Kartagis> centos repolarında o vardı
<Kartagis> heh
<ElixirVitae> Nullsoft un yaptığı o da.
<ElixirVitae> >"doesn't respect your freedom"
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<Kartagis> nullsoft shoutcast'i mi yapıyordu?
<ElixirVitae> Evet.
<ElixirVitae> Lamanın götü kırbaçlıyorlar ya hani~
<ElixirVitae> ( ﾟ∀ﾟ)ｱﾊﾊ八八ﾉヽﾉヽﾉヽﾉ ＼ / ＼/ ＼
<ElixirVitae> .g whip llama ass
<ElixirVitae> &g whip llama ass
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Wesley Willis - Whip the Llamas Ass - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JntDcqOxMsM>; Winamp whips llama - YouTube: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKqKrH0O9yg>; Nullsoft - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nullsoft>; Whip the Llamas ass Orgins - Winamp Forums: <http://forums.winamp.com/showthread.php?t=223075>; Winamp. It really whips the llamas (2 more messages)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: ass. | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/pages/Winamp-It-really-whips-the-llamas-ass/200651979989776>; What does Winamp: It really whips the llamas ass mean? - Quora: <http://www.quora.com/Winamp/What-does-Winamp-It-really-whips-the-llamas-ass-mean>; Winamp Beta Starts Whipping the Llamas Ass on Android: <http://gizmodo.com/5669839/winamp-beta-starts-whipping-the-llamas-ass-on-android>; (more message)
<ElixirVitae> &more
<f0und> ElixirVitae: Justin Frankels Workspace | Justin Frankel | Big Think: <http://bigthink.com/ideas/20904>
<ozcanesen> https://twitter.com/hukl/status/307469987826761729
<ozcanesen> şöyle bir şey olması güvenlik zaafı değil mi?
<ElixirVitae> Bugün gelen sudo update i ni almadın mı ozcanesen?
<ElixirVitae> >SECURITY UPDATE: authentication bypass via clock set to epoch
<ElixirVitae>     - debian/patches/CVE-2013-1775.patch: ignore time stamp file if it is
<ElixirVitae>       set to epoch in plugins/sudoers/check.c.
<ElixirVitae>     - CVE-2013-1775
<ozcanesen> hadi ya
<ozcanesen> bir saniye hemen güncelleyeyim
<ElixirVitae> Version da atalım:
<ElixirVitae> Version 1.8.3p1-1ubuntu3.4:
<ozcanesen> ElixirVitae, almışım şimdi baktım da
<ElixirVitae> Sıkıntı yok o zaman.
<ElixirVitae> ~_^
<hanzala> selamlar
<ElixirVitae> o/ hanzala
<Sekoloji> Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<Sekoloji> ;)
<akar1m> selam gencler
<ozcanesen> akar1m, selam
<akar1m> nasılsınız
<akar1m> steam den ban yedim ya
<akar1m> 7 gün :P
<akar1m> competitive mac atamıcam
<akar1m> team kill yaptım :P
<akar1m> The Sons of Anarchy izlemeyen varsa tavsiye ederim iyi sarıyor
<Conqueror> selam
<ElixirVitae> Selam Conqueror.
<Conqueror> libreoffice'i açınca bilgisayarı uçuşa geçen var mı?
<Conqueror> %64 cpu tüketimi çok ya
<Conqueror>  HexChat: 2.9.4 ** OS: Linux 3.5.0-17-generic i686 ** Distro: LinuxMint "nadia" 14 ** CPU: 2 x Inte(R) Core(TMM)2 Duo CPU     T7700  @ 2.40GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2,40GHz ** RAM: Physical: 2,0GB, 68,8% free ** Disk: Total: 146,5GB, 82,2% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8600M GS] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel ** Ethernet: Atheros Communications Inc. Attansic L1
<Conqueror> Gigabit Ethernet ** Uptime: 47m 24s **
<Genc> slm
<ElixirVitae> Slm Genc.
<Genc> as
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-02
<akar1m> günaydın
<akar1m> herkese
<ozcanesen> akar1m, günaydın
<Kartagis> ElixirVitae: http://radyo.drupaltr.org:8000/source
<hanzala> icsel hata synaptickcgf  dıyor devamlı
<orientalis> s.a
<turgay> selam
<orientalis> a.s
<turgay> masaüstüm gitti :)
<turgay> http://ompldr.org/vaG4wag   masaüstüm budur fikri olan var mı ?
<ozcanesen> turgay, sorunu çok güzel özetlemişsin bence
<ozcanesen> 4:3 ekran kullandığın çıkarımını yaptım bağlantılı olabilir mi :)
<ozcanesen> yok
<ozcanesen> emin olamadım
<turgay> ozcanesen: kde uçtu
<turgay> kdepim ve kdepimlibs üzerinde biraz oynadımda ondan oldu sanırım
<turgay> ama bu görüntüsüde egzotic oldu kara bir ekran harici bir şey yok
<orientalis> turgay, tty1 'e geçebiliyor musun peki?
<turgay_> orientalis:   statx yaptım yemedi
<turgay_> orientalis:  normal her programı açıyorum sadece desktop yok
<orientalis> startx ne dönüyor
<turgay__> orientalis: hiçbirşey simgeler çıkıp masağüstğne düşüyor
<orientalis> kde mi gnome mu
<turgay__> kde
<orientalis> kdm boot ediliyor mu?
<turgay__> herşey tamam  masaüstüne geldiğimde anormal
<orientalis> ekran kartından kaynaklı bir sorun var sanırım
<orientalis> sudo jockey-text --list
<turgay__> en son intel güncellemesi geldi sanırım
<turgay__> ya benim pc hiç kapanmadığından sorun ne zaman yaşandı bilmiyorum
<turgay__> intel güncellemesi geldi bir ara
<turgay__> zaten grub sorunlu güncelleme devre dışı durumda
<orientalis> verdiğim komut ne döndürdü
<turgay__> ERROR:root:Could not find any typelib for AppIndicator3
<orientalis> xorg:nvidia_current - NVIDIA hızlandırılmış grafik sürücüsü (Sahipli, Etkinleştirildi, Kullanımda)
<orientalis> Buna benzer bir çıktı döndürmeliydi
<orientalis> ekran kartı sürücülerinde sorun var demekki
<orientalis> yeniden kurman lazım sanırım
<akar1m> beyler telefonda müzik dinlemek için kulak içi kulaklık ya da kanal tipi kulaklık önerisi verebilir misiniz ?
<turgay> orientalis:  sorunu buldum buldum
<turgay> ekran ile alakalı değil imiş :)
<orientalis> neymiş
<turgay> kde ile alakalı
<turgay> yeni kurdum
<orientalis> kesin plasmalarla ilgilidir
<turgay> yes of course
<turgay> kdepimlibd te oynamalarım sonucu oluşuyormuş
<command> selamlar
<orientalis> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2013-03-03
<banlieue> twitter client desem?
<marjinal1st> merhaba aranızda LKD üyesi olan var mı?
<ozcanesen> marjinal1st, ben yeni üye oldum
<marjinal1st> ben de yeni üye oldum da, merak ettiğim bir şey var.bize verilen yönlendirmeli e-posta adresiyle birine e-posta atabiliyor muyuz?
<marjinal1st> mesela benimki: sezgin.duran@linux.org.tr, buna gelen e-postalar marjinalist1@gmail.com hesabıma geliyor. peki ben bu linux.org.tr adresiyle e-posta atabiliyor muyum?
<ozcanesen> marjinal1st, evet atabiliyorsun
<ozcanesen> bir saniye trac de döküman vardı onunla ilgili ben de onunla yaptım
<marjinal1st> nereden? veya nasıl?
<ozcanesen> marjinal1st, https://uye.lkd.org.tr/trac/wiki/Ad_Soyad_E-posta_Kullanimi
<marjinal1st> çok teşekkürler :)
<fnoyanisi> slm ubuntu cular
<Genc> slm
<ugur_> SA
<ugur_> ARKADASLAR
<ugur_> Bİ ALLAHINIZ İÇİN YARDIM EDİN YAF
<ugur_> UBUNTU TR YARDIM LÜTFEN
<ugur_> KÄ°SE YOKMU YAF :s
<ugur_> LÜTFEN YARDIM
<turgay> ugur_ sorunu nu yaz
<turgay> ayrıca küçük harf kullan
<ugur_> kardeş anlaman için pc girmen lazım
<ugur_> caps için k.b
<ugur_> ben  ubuntuyu yeni indirdim memnunum ama bişi yapamıyorum
<ugur_> googleden yardım için ubuntu tr girdim  denemedigim yolkalmadı  ben yanıl yapıyorum bişileri sanırım
<ugur_> ?
<turgay> ugur_:  yapamadığın nedir ?
<turgay> daha önce linux kullanmışlığın var mı?
<ugur_> pc gire bilme mümkünmü ?
<ugur_> mesela kuruluup aclıması gereken programları yüklemem lazım kurduktan sonra nereye attıgını bilmiyorum kurdugum programları
<turgay> ugur_:  daha önce linux kullandın mı ?
<ugur_> hayır ilk ama cözebilsem  cok memnun kalıcam
<turgay> ugur_:  hayırlısı olsun ilk olarak
<turgay> çalıştırmak istediğin programı menüden bak
<ugur_> teşekürler  nasıl yardımın dokunur bana
<ugur_> nerden bakayım
<ugur_> yönlendir
<turgay> ugur_:  en yakın hangisi ona baksaydın daha iyi olurdu çeşitli masaüsütleri var
<turgay> gnome kde e17 xfce
<turgay> windows benzeri olarak kde görünebilir menü yerleri vs vs benzer
<ugur_> onu nereye yazdırayım
<ugur_> uç birimde cıkarmı aradıgım
<ElixirVitae> ugur_, unity mi kullanıyorsun?
<ugur_> kardeşler bi yardım edin yaf sabahtan beri sıkıntı yaptım bişi indiriemedim ben daha
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  adam bilmiyor ki
<ugur_> ubuntu 12.04 versiyonu
<turgay> ugur_:  köşede simge falan yok mu?
<ElixirVitae> ugur_, öncelikle hoşgeldin.
<ugur_> h.b saolun
<ElixirVitae> Şimdi biraz okuma yapman gerekecek.
<ElixirVitae> İlk olarak windows tuşuna basılı tut.
<ugur_> tm
<boran> <ugur_> pc gire bilme mümkünmü ?
<boran> bu sorudaki amac nedir?
<ugur_> girebiliyorsan tabi
<turgay> boran:  armut pişti koş gel anlamına geliyor sanırım
<ugur_> yardım amaclı
<turgay> ugur_:  winows çok zor bir sistem  linux daha basittir
<turgay> kaybolmuşsun hissine kapılmışsın ama herşey gözünün önünde aslında veya elinin altında diyebilirim
<ugur_> arkadaslar ben burda sadece yardıma ihtiyacım oldugu için burdayım
<turgay> ugur_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ow8rKa-7eSc  şurayı  izlemen iyi olabilir
<ugur_> :S
<turgay> ugur_:  izledin mi?
<ugur_> izledim saol ama faydası olmadı
<ugur_> napmam lazım bunu izledim ama
<ugur_> ?
<ElixirVitae> ><turgay> ugur_:  winows çok zor bir sistem  linux daha basittir
<ElixirVitae> löl
<turgay> şimdi derdini anlat bakalım
<turgay> ElixirVitae:  heya benim için çok zor
<ugur_> arkadaslar
<ugur_> şimdi ben ubuntuyu kurdum ilk olarak temel olan neleri indirmem lazım ??
<ElixirVitae> restricted-extras
<turgay> ugur_:  genelde  kurduğun sistem normal bir kullanıcının ihtiyaçlarını karşılayacak şkilde kurulur
<ElixirVitae> turgay, mp3?
<ElixirVitae> ( ¬‿¬)
<ElixirVitae> Yanlış bilgi verme elemana.
<ugur_> arkadaslar yardım etmiceksiniz anlaşıldı saolun
<ElixirVitae> ugur_, Linux e geçmen demek birçok sorununu çözmek için biraz uğraşman gerek demektir.
<ElixirVitae> önce şunu oku: http://belgeler.org/howto/smart-questions.html
<ElixirVitae> Sonra da sorununu iyi analiz et
<ElixirVitae> En son olarak da
<ElixirVitae> >Soru sorabilir miyim diye soru sormayın, lütfen sorunuzu sorun ve bekleyin.
<ElixirVitae> Sorularına hemen cevap verileceği gibi bir beklentin olmasın.
<ElixirVitae> Herkes bilgisayarının başında olmayabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Cevabı bilmiyor olmayabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Ya da hiç umurunda olmayabilir.
<ElixirVitae> Gönüllülük esası ile yapılan bir yardım var ortada, kimse yardım etmek zorunda değil, ama yardım alısın genelde bilen birileri varsa.
<ElixirVitae> *s/alısın/alırsın.
<ElixirVitae> Bilmediğin bir ülkedenin bilmediğin bir dilini öğrenmen zaman alacak, sabırsızlık etmemelisin.
<ugur_> ben ubuntuyu kurdum   nasıl kullanılması hakkında detaylı bilgi almak istiyorum yardım ederseniz sevinirim
 * j-stalin selam işçi sınıfı
<turgay> ugur_:  linuxta olay şu
<turgay> genelede programlar bir depoda bir alanda topludur
<turgay> windowsta program ekle kaldır gibi programlar mevcuttur
<turgay> buralarda sadece programın ismini bulup tıklama ile kurabilirsin
<boran> ugur_, daha cok ilerlemeden once Ubuntu kullanmaktaki amacin nedir?
<turgay> ha grafik yüz değilde  uçbirim kullanmak istersen  oradan da kurabilirsin
<ugur_> windows program ekle kaldır bölümü nerdedir
<ElixirVitae> İngilizcen var mı ugur_?
<ugur_> az
<ElixirVitae> http://ubuntu-manual.org/downloads
<ugur_> uc birim komutu  windows program ekle kaldırdan daha basitmidir
<turgay> ugur_:   lütfen şurdan başlayalım bir
<turgay> ubuntuyu seçmendeki amacın nedir?
<turgay> pc yi ne amaçla kullanıyorsun ?
<ugur_> pc yi genele olarak 3d deskop olarak renklendirmek istiyorum windows  tan vazgecemek istiyorum
<turgay> bilgisayar türün nedir ?
<turgay> eski yeni net note desktop  vs vs?
<ugur_> masa üstü deskop
<turgay> donanım eski mi ?
<ElixirVitae> ugur_: http://forum.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php?board=142.0
<ElixirVitae> Önce sen kendine yardım edeceksin.
<ugur_> eski donanım intel pentium dualcore
<ElixirVitae> 2006 sonrası o zaman.
<ugur_> evet
<ElixirVitae> Öyle 3D olaylarını pek beceremez kanımca.
<ugur_> ben bu forumda kayıdım mevcut sabahtan beri bu forumu inceliyorum
<ugur_> 15-20 mesaj attım bir kiş icvb vermedi
<ElixirVitae> （　´_ゝ`)
<ElixirVitae> 1 günde nasıl cevap versinler.
<ugur_> saolun arkadaslar en azından sizler cvb verdiniz ama yararı olmadı
<ElixirVitae> Böyle agresif davranırsan kimse yardımcı olmaz.
<ElixirVitae> Üsluba üstutuba uygun hareket edersen sen karlı çıkarsın.
<ElixirVitae> *s/üstutuba/üsturuba
<ugur_> tmm
<ugur_> nerden baslamalıyım bilmiyorum
<ElixirVitae> https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=yeni%20ba%C5%9Flayanlar%20i%C3%A7in%20ubuntu&btnI=1
<ElixirVitae> ^ ugur_
<ElixirVitae> Arama sonuçlarındaki ubuntu-tr wiki linkine basmakla başlayabilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Sayfalarca metin okumaya hazır değilsen ubuntu sana göre olmayabilir.
<ElixirVitae> HD Audio Output: Itsumo Nandodemo ~Orchestra Version~ by Czech Philharmonic Orchestra
<ugur_> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.4.1/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4.1-1_all.deb
<ugur_> bunu indirmek istedim bagımlılk saglanamadı diyor
<ElixirVitae> Bak ugur_ şu linki wikide ubuntu tweak yazar yazmaz buldum: http://wiki.ubuntu-tr.net/index.php/Ubuntu_Tweak
<ElixirVitae> ugur_, http://belgeler.org/howto/smart-questions-before.html
<ugur_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak uc birime bunu yazayım degilmi
<ugur_> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-tweak  paketleri konumlandırılamıyor dio
<ElixirVitae> İhtiyacın olan herşey orada ve okumanı bekliyor.
<ugur_> Synaptic bu konuma nasıl ulaşırım
<ElixirVitae> o/ Conqueror
<ElixirVitae> o/ Conqueror_
<Conqueror> /o ElixirVitae
<Conqueror> iyi geceler
 * j-stalin işçiler birleşin iktidara yerleşin!..
<akar1m> herkese selam
<akar1m> iyi geceler
<turgay> iyi geceler
<ElixirVitae> Ä°yi geceler.
<ErtanERBEK> bu sorundan etkilenenler "This bug affects you" kısmını tıklayabilirlermi https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1142993
<akar1m> arch linux kurmayı bi beceremedi m:D
<akar1m> kendimi cahil hissettim beceremediğim için
<akar1m> :D
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-24
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-25
<fnoyanisi> selam
<Kartagis> selam
<milagros> exit
<turtleblues> merhaba
<turtleblues> online olan var mi arkadaslar?
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-26
<turtleblues> merhaba online olan var mi?
<Kartagis> evet
<Kartagis> ama sağlıklı cevap veremeyebilirim
<turtleblues> teknik bir soru degil zaten Kartagis, sadece hostumu nasil degistirebilirim bunu soracaktim.
<turtleblues> yinede tesekkur ederim Kartagis.
<Kartagis> hostunu?
<Kartagis> yanlış anlamadıysam
<Kartagis> bir web sites,
<Kartagis> i
<Kartagis> başka yere taşıdın
<Kartagis> doğru mu?
<turtleblues> soyle, host derken irc ile alakali olan hostumdan bahsediyorum.
<turtleblues> maskelemek istiyorum ip adresimi.
<turtleblues> whois cekildigi zaman gorunen ip'den yani.
<Kartagis> hrm
<Kartagis> anladım
<Kartagis> #freenode kanalına gideceksin ve onlardan isteyeceksin
<Kartagis> ingilizce biliyor musun?
<turtleblues> evet derdimi anlatacak kadar biliyorum :)
<Kartagis> yardım  ister misin?
<turtleblues> bir sansimi deniyim sayet sonuc alamazsam yardimlarini bekliyorum Kartagis.
<Kartagis> tamam ben de o kanaldayim su anda
<Kartagis> I'd like to get a cloak diyeceksin
<turtleblues> hrmm
<turtleblues> nasil istiycez komut mu var, nedir anlayamadim.
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-27
<Kartagis> turtleblues: orada mısın?
<ne14u> selamlar
<ne14u> cpanel sunucu yöneten var mı aranızda?
<ne14u> ufak bi spam problemim var
<ne14u> o kadar uzun süre olmuş ki girmeyeli
<ne14u> hangi kanallara girdiğimi bile unuttum
<ne14u> allah bilir pardus-devel-geyik de kapanmıştır
<Kartagis> kanallara girip de soru sorduktan sonra cevap bulmadan çıkanlara bayılıyorum
<turgay> Kartagis:  millet olarak çok aceleciyiz ondandır
#ubuntu-tr 2014-02-28
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-01
<hakan> selamlar
<hakan> testdisk kullanımı ile ilgili sorum olacak tüm hd silindi live ubuntu cd si ile tüm hddyi tekrar geri getirebilirmiyim? bu konuda bilginiz varmı
<hakan> testdisk kullanımı ile ilgili sorum olacak tüm hd silindi live ubuntu cd si ile tüm hddyi tekrar geri getirebilirmiyim? bu konuda bilginiz varmı
<hakan> testdisk kullanımı ile ilgili sorum olacak tüm hd silindi live ubuntu cd si ile tüm hddyi tekrar geri getirebilirmiyim? bu konuda bilginiz varmı
<hakan> artık bu kanallarda yardımlaşma yok sanırım kolay gelsin
<turtleblues> Kartagis
#ubuntu-tr 2014-03-02
<arusna> Merhabalar
<arusna> ...
<mews> a.s.
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<ersoft> s.a.
<mews> a.s.
<ersoft> ubuntu13 te gnome v3 de efektler yok
<ersoft> comphiz yükledim o da stabil değil
<ersoft> yaw linux dağıtımları içinde en stabil hangisi?
<turgay> ersoft:  efekt gerekli mi?
<ersoft> yani değil ama win7-8 e göre daha janjan katıyor
<ersoft> linux u yaymak için bir artı
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x_-50esCeoc
<turgay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-iQmK3_GQA
<ersoft> gnome için bunlar kde
<ersoft> gnome daha basit kde çok karmaşık
<turgay> temel uygulama ve kullanımı kde uygulamalarından yapabilirsin :)
<turgay> ayrı bir paket kurman gerekmez karmaşık olan kısmı neresi
<ersoft> grafik ara yüz gnome da daha basit kde de bir sürü özelleştirme var kullanıcıların kafasını karıştırıyor
<turgay> ama gnome üzerinden compiz kullanmaya çalışıyorsunuz :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-23
<shinobi> s.a arkadaşlar kolay gelsin elimde sbc kart var armv7 mimarisine sahip
<shinobi> startx dediğğim zaman
<shinobi> hostname server error
<shinobi> bad display name
<shinobi> gibi hatalar alıyorum
<shinobi> log kaytılarına baktığımda kms setup failed gibi bir hata var
<shinobi> sunxi-mali driverlarını kullanıyorum
<shinobi> ancak sunxi-mali/test klasöründe ./test dediğim zaman
<shinobi> failed to open Xdisplay gibi bir hata döndüryor
<shinobi> sebebi ne olabilir bunun bunların
<shinobi> asıl amacım gpu yu test etmek
<shinobi> openbenchmark gibi testleri uyguladığımda da benzer hata veriyor
<shinobi> bir çözüm yolu varmı yada hazır derlenmiş x server kullanmayan gpu test dosyası .sh gibi
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-25
<DLine> thiras
<DLine> senin r10 uyelik varmiy di?
<DLine> bir php bot script lazim acele
<DLine> onun icin bir uyeye ozelden iletisim bilgisi sorabilir misin ?
<Kartagis> "var mıydı?"
<DLine> heh yazdiktan sonra fark ettim :)
<DLine> acele ise seytan karisir
<DLine> seytan karisti :D oyle oldu
<DLine> Kartagis:  senin r10 uyelik var mi?
<Kartagis> hayır
<DLine> ok
<Kartagis> acele işe ben de işicem
<Kartagis> :D
<DLine> :)
<DLine> bot script yazmaya useniyorum artik
<DLine> millet nick almis is yapiyor forum uzerinde bir tane acik sekilde iletisim bilgisi birakmiyor
<DLine> kimden saklaniyorlar anlamis degilim
<heartsmagic> merhaba
<DLine> merhaba hacker tux root
<heartsmagic> heh fazlaca goze batiyor dogrudur
<DLine> r10 uyelik var mi sihirlikalp
<DLine> bir uye ile iletisime gecilmesi lazim ve iletisim bilgisi sorulacak
<DLine> :)
<DLine> cok acil
<heartsmagic> olabilir, hatirlamiyorum. fi tarihinde acmis olabilirim
<heartsmagic> ancak hic takilmadigim dusunulurse zor gibi
<DLine> bu fi kelimesini kullanan pek fazla kisi yok burada
<DLine> anladim peki
<DLine> thiras i bekliyelim belki acir halimize
<DLine> :)
<heartsmagic> fi? tevellut kac :)
<DLine> yok konusma icinde bu kelimeyi kullanan kisiler az internet uzerinde
<DLine> o yuzden soyledim
<DLine> eskilerden olanlar kullaniyor cogunluk
<heartsmagic> x tarihinde ya da t zamaninda falan iyi olabilirmis o zaman :)
<heartsmagic> r10'da benim isimde biri gorunuyor ama tutturamadim ne yazik ki hesap bilgilerini
<DLine> bende arastiriyorum google da
<DLine> ilgili uyeye ulasabilir miyim diye
<heartsmagic> nedir bu kadar acil olan mesele? ozel degilse tabi
<DLine> telefon ve e-mail buldum
<DLine> php bot lazim
<DLine> bir sosyal site icin
<DLine> hazir varken yazmaya ne gerek var demi ?
<DLine> :)
<DLine> su telefonu bir arayalim bakalim hazir r10 da online gorunuyorken
<heartsmagic> kolay gele
<DLine> no kullanilmiyor
<DLine> :)
<DLine> kolaysa basina gelsin
<heartsmagic> uzak olsun bana :)
<thiras> DLine, versene thread'i sorayim
<DLine> vereyim hemen
<DLine> ozelden
<Kartagis> DLine: o betiği bulmak için ve muhtemelen değiştirmek için bu kadar uğraşacağın zamanda yazardın bence ;)
<DLine> :)
<DLine> yok ugrastiriyor
<DLine> kodlari hazir buldum ama simdi cookie bilgisi al parse yap sunu bunu yap
<DLine> dogru mu degil mi kontrol et
<DLine> zaten kafayi tirlatmisim bir cok detayla :)
<DLine> daha 750K resim cektim mesela
<DLine> 1.750 milyon tane daha var :)
<DLine> sadece ingilizce dilde actim siteyi
<DLine> daha 15 farkli dilde acmam lazim
<DLine> hangi birisinle ugrasayim
<Kartagis> hehea bana bundan 1,5 ay önce bahsetmiştin
<Kartagis> hala aynı şey mi?
<DLine> evet
<DLine> buyuk bir ise girdim
<DLine> ama pek umudum da yok tutacagina
<Kartagis> &g drupal
<f0und> Kartagis: Drupal - Open Source CMS | Drupal.org: <https://www.drupal.org/>; About Drupal | Drupal.org: <https://www.drupal.org/about>; Download & Extend | Drupal.org: <https://www.drupal.org/download>; Drupal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drupal>; Drupal | A CMS platform for great digital experiences | Drupal.com: <http://drupal.com/>; Drupal (@drupal) | (1 more message)
<Kartagis> DLine: bunu öğren
<DLine> taktin drupal a :)
<DLine> yahu tum alt yapiyi php ile yazdim
<DLine> ne drupalindan bahsediyorsun
<DLine> google bot saniyede 5 kez siteye giriyor indexleme yaparken
<DLine> diger botlari saymiyorum
<DLine> ozel script lazim boyle seyler icin
<DLine> yaklasik 250 bin ilan var
<DLine> 1 haftada indexliyor sifirdan :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-27
<Eray> Merhaba, ubuntu 14.04'te nvidia versiyonunu değiştirdim. Farklı bir paket kurdum. Ardından bilgisayarı yeniden başlattıktan sonra Ubuntu açılmadı. Ubuntu logosu geldikten sonra siyah ekran aldım. Siyah ekran içerisinde beyaz text cursor'u yer alıyordu. xdiagnotistic ile boot sırasındaki grafikleri kaldırdım. Bu sefer tamamen siyah bir ekran alıyorum. Nasıl çözebilirim ?
<Eray> Recovery mod'dan girip nvidia paketlerinin tamamını silince düzeldi. Teşekkürler :)
#ubuntu-tr 2015-02-28
<Eray> Ubuntu 14.04 açılışında, logodan sonra siyah ekran ve beyaz yazı imleci geliyor ve donuyor. Nvidia'nın tüm paketlerini kaldırdım (daha önce bu şekilde çözmüştüm) fakat yine de düzelmedi. Bir fikri olan var mı ?
<shinobi> startx de açıldıktan sonra permissio derse root olarak de bakalım düzgün bi ekran gelicek mi ?
<Eray> ekran tamamen donuyor dediğim kısımda. Hiçbir şekilde bilgi girişi yapamıyorum.
<Eray> Kapatmadan önce compiz ile ilgili bir sorun olmuştu ve unity bar ve top bar gitmişti. Compiz yüzünden olmuş olmalı diyeceğim ama login screen gelmiyor bile.
<Eray> Login screen gelmiyorsa compiz'den dolayı diyemeyiz değil mi ?
<DLine> wget -c
<DLine> hadi bakalim
<DLine> ingilizce siteyi almancaya cevirelim
<ersincan> ubuntu için firewall önerirmisiniz
<thiras> ufw
<ersincan> anladım teşekkür ederim bilgi için
<ersincan> ubuntu için sade mp3 mp4 avi indirici öğrenebilirmiyim
#ubuntu-tr 2015-03-01
<onurlinux> selam nasılsınız
<shinobi> a.s
#ubuntu-tr 2016-02-29
<NedStark> selam beyler
<nick|here> slm
<NedStark> bir sorunum var usb belleğe ubuntu mateyi boot ediyorum ama foramta geçince olmuyor
<NedStark> başlangıç diski oluşturucu programı ile boot ediyorum kubuntu üzerinden
<NedStark> arkadaşlar yardımcı oalbilirmisiniz
<NedStark> kubuntuda başlangıç diski oluşturucu ile flash belleğime ubuntu mate iso dosyasını boot ediyorum fakar kuruluma geçin hata veriyor
<NedStark> http://i.hizliresim.com/OAZ79Z.jpg
<NedStark> böyle bir hata veriyor
<nahita> Arkadaşlar merhabalar
<nahita> iyi çalışmalar
<nahita> biraz saçma olacak ama
<nahita> ubuntu kanalında centos la ilgili soru soracağım
<nahita> aranızda centos kullanıcısı var mı
<nahita> kanalda kimse yok mu?
<hwpplayer1> centos kanalına sorsanız
<hwpplayer1> #centos
<hwpplayer1> herhalde bu olacak
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-01
<Promethium> İyi akşamlar arkadaşlar
<Promethium> Bu çöpde bazı dosyalar kaldı çöpü boşalt diyorum temizlenmiyor ?
<Promethium>  sudo rm -r ~/.local/share/Trash/files/* koduyla çözüldü
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-02
<ogny> slm
<Kartagis> oooo
<Kartagis> selam ogny
<Kartagis> nerelerdesin?
<ogny> selamlar
<ogny> abi ayni yerdeyim de, bilgisyari yeniledim,  weechat'i kurmak vs. biraz zaman aldi
<Kartagis> apple'den nefret ediyorum
<Kartagis> sırf bunun için bana telefon aldıracak
<ogny> nasil yani
<ogny> apple telefon mu aldiracak
<ogny> nefret ediyosan android cok guzel bir alternatif olusturyor zaten
<Kartagis> cordova uygulaması yapıyorum
<Kartagis> ama ios'ta deneyecek telefonum yok
<thiras_> Kartagis, nasilsin?
<Kartagis> iyi sayılırım
<Kartagis> sen nasılsın?
<thiras> iyi bende kosturmaca
<thiras> cordova diyince aklima takildi
<thiras> cordova ile dumduz browser app yapmak zahmetli mi?
<thiras> yani app zaten web app
<Kartagis> hayır değil
<Kartagis> php var mı sitede?
<thiras> hani chrome acip adres cubugundan girecegine direk sabit bir adrese baglanan browser app yapsak
<thiras> yok
<thiras> ajax var ama bolca
<Kartagis> html5 css3 javascript biliyorsan yaparsın
<Kartagis> javascript ve arkadaşları
<thiras> yani app zaten hazir su anda full mobil destekli
<thiras> maksat storedan indirilebilsin
<Kartagis> hmm
<Kartagis> yani sadece mağazaya eklemek gerekiyor o zaman
<dgncn> merhaba bir komut ile ilgili bir şey soracaktım
<dgncn> mint 17.2de dotnet coreclr kurduğumda https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/1351658/7199814/455c51e0-e515-11e4-8069-9df1a2e1cbd2.png
<dgncn> resimdeki kre yerine dnx tarzında bir sorunla karşılaşmıştım
<dgncn> sorunu http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27701764/unable-to-boot-linux-mint-17-1-after-installing-kvm buradaki
<f0und> Title: linuxmint - Unable to boot Linux Mint (17.1) after installing KVM - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dgncn> rm -rf /home/<User Folder>/.kre
<dgncn> komutu ile çözdüm ama bu komutun ne ifade ettiğini anlayamadım
<dgncn> bilgisi olan var mı
<dgncn> sıradan bir klasör silmek mi
<Kartagis> dgncn: o komut kre'nin (ne olduğunu bilmiyorum) varsayılan ayarlarını siler
<dgncn> teşekkürler Kartagis bir bakayım neymiş bu
<dgncn> sağol
<Kartagis> rica eder,m
<dgncn> kre K Runtime Environment mış
<Ersin> merhaba ubuntu market'ten satın aldığımız uygulamayı nasıl indirebiliriz? teşekkür ederim.
<Ersin> ?
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-03
<ogny> gunyadin
<damascene> günaydın
<Ersin> merhaba ubuntu market den satın aldığımız uygulamaları naıl kuruyoruz teşekkür ederim
<ogny> Ersin: selamar
<ogny> bir tane uygulama adi verebilir misin
<Ersin> merhaba ogny whatsapp
<ogny> Ersin: kastettigin bu mu --> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/whatsapp-desktop/
<f0und> Title: WhatsApp-Ubuntu &#8212; Ubuntu Apps Directory (at apps.ubuntu.com)
<Ersin> ubuntu market açılınca dashboard da görünen uygulama evet efendim o uygulama
<ogny> Ersin: oradaki baglantidan dosyayi bilgisayarina indirdin mi
<Ersin> hayır efendim web üzerinden markete erişebileceğimizi yeni ördüm ve anladım  teşekkür ederim
<ogny> rica ederim
<Ersin> iyi çalışmalar dilerim.
<Guest12530> beyler merhaba
<damascene> merhaba Hasan
<Guest12530> memleketimin güzel insanları ya
<Guest12530> az önce yanlışlıkla debian server a girdim
<Guest12530> kovulmaktan beter oldum
<Guest12530> Yeniyim de ben.
<Guest12530> Bu arada burada Hasan olduğum yazmıyor onu öğrenmek maharet mi yoksa ufak bir olayı mı var? :)
<Guest12530> Anlaşılan burada herkes ben kadar boş değil çok laf yaptım.
<Guest12530> Beyler benim sormak istediğim şeyler var
<Guest12530> dayanışma yapabiliyor muyuz?
<Guest12530> Yaşım 24 Ankara'da yaşıyorum müzik yapıyorum ve windowstan aşırı sıkıldım bunun yanında linux a hep bir merakım vardı Debian kurdum harika gerçekten fakat müzik programlarımı çalıştırmak istiyorum. Bunun mümkün olup olmadığını benimle paylaşır mısınız lütfen?
<Guest12530> Buranın  amacını da bilmiyorum eğer yanlış bir şekilde işleyişe engel olacak şeyler yapıyor isem lütfen kusura bakmayın.
<damascene> vlc kur
<Guest12530> apt-get install vlc
<Guest12530> bu mudur
<damascene> evet
<Guest12530> tamamdır üstadım deniyorum derhal.
<Guest12530> yükseltilmeyecek gibi bir ibare belirdi
<Guest12530> zaten yüklü olma ihtimali var mıdır
<Guest12530> vlc media player mevcut
<ElixirVitae> Selam #ubuntu-tr!
<f0und> Selam ElixirVitae!
<Guest12530> başka bir paket yok gibi
<ElixirVitae> Guest12530, mixxx kur.
<Guest12530> ben amaca uygunsuz davranmıyorum değil mi?
<Guest12530> buradan bu şekilde sorular sormamın bir sakıncası yok?
<damascene> Guest12530, yok, sadece benim Türkçe çok iyi değil
<Guest12530> Hangi dile hakimsin peki?
<Guest12530> f0und : mixxx için teşekkür ederim gerçekten
<f0und> Guest12530: Error: ":" is not a valid command.
<ElixirVitae> Guest12530, başlığı ve kanal giriş mesajını dikkate alman yeterli.
<ElixirVitae> Sorularına hemen/her zaman cevap alamayabilirsin.
<Guest12530> ama benim hardware ı çalıştıracağını sanmıyorum benim exe çalıştırmam gerekiyor.
<ElixirVitae> Forumları denemek isteyebilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> İsmini de "/nick yeni_nick" komutuyla değiştirebilirsin.
<Guest12530> Forumları dolaşıyorum dünden beri inanın hiç bir şekilde yapamadım.
<Guest12530> Bilgiler için çok teşekkür ederim.
<Guest12530> Exe konusunda nasıl olmalı?
<Guest12530> neler yapmam gerekir?
<ElixirVitae> İngilizce kaynaklar daha çok ve çabuk işini görür.
<ElixirVitae> Exe için wine kurmalısın, ama her zaman işe yaramayabilir.
<Guest12530> Evet fakat hiç linux bilgim olmadığı için başlangıca hitap eden pek kaynak yok takdir edersiniz ki.
<Guest12530> wine kurdum fakat bir program gibi görünmüyor.
<Guest12530> Mesela programlar kısmında xchat yer alıyor ama wine uygulaması ne yazık ki görünmüyor. Kurduğumu haırlıyorum.
<Guest12530> apt-get install wine
<Guest12530> Yanlış bir şey yok değil mi?
<Guest12530> Görünmesi gereken bir uygulama mıdır? Yoksa görünmeden mi işlem yapıyor? Komutlar ile uygulanacak olan bir şey midir?
<ElixirVitae> Wine emülatör diyeceğim ama olmayacak.
<ElixirVitae> Guest12530, yeni başlayanlar için linux yazıp, önüne gelen linklerle yavaş yavaş öğrenebilirsin.
<ElixirVitae> Ya da kırıp dökerek, hızlıca.
<ElixirVitae> :>
<Guest12530> Biraz açabilir miyiz üstadım?
<Guest12530> exe ye tıklamam konusunda mı yardımcı oluyor? Wine sayesinde exe uzantılı dosyalara click yapabiliyorum sanırım o tarz bir şey mi?
<Guest12530> Burayı fazla meşgul etme diyorsunuz yani :D
<Guest12530> Dünden beri bakıyorum gerçekten kolay değil kasanın üzerinde 11 adet fan var sürekli çalışıyorlar
<Guest12530> Onları bir yazılım sayesinde durdurmam gerekiyor.
<Guest12530> Hepsi üstüste bindi ama en önemlisi de wine
<Guest12530> onu da araştırıp bulmaya çalışacağım artık
<Guest12530> Teşekkür ederim.
<Guest12530> En azından Debian mı Ubuntu mu diye bir soru sormadım ama dimi? :D
<Guest12530> Başka türkçe server var mıdır?
<damascene> kanal veya server?
<Guest12530> kanal da olur server da yani bu konuda yardım edebilecek ne varsa
<damascene> #pyistanbul #istanbulhs bu kanalar var ama bir tane Python için bir tane hackers için
<Guest12530> Teşekkür ederim.
<damascene> ne demek
<Guest12530> İçerik olarak burada olan arkadaşlar var o kanallarda da.
<ManjaroMate> selam beyler
<damascene> selam ManjaroMate
<ManjaroMate> damascene:  nasılsın
<damascene> iyiyim teşekkürler sen nasılsın
<ManjaroMate> iyiyim nasıl olayım ben NedStark :) manjaro kurdumda onların kana giridm kisme yok
<damascene> :-D NedStark bizim eski arkadaş sen
<damascene> kimse yok mu?
<damascene> hangi kanal?
<ManjaroMate> evet benim ya :)
<ManjaroMate> manjaro.tr
<ManjaroMate> #manjaro.tr resmi chat kanalıda kimse yok
<damascene> girdim ve gördüm ☺
<NedStark> :)
<damascene> nasıl buldu o Manjaro? Ubuntu den daha kolay mu?
<damascene> XD
<NedStark> Manjaro ubuntudan dfeğişik
<NedStark> ama güzel :)
<NedStark> linux olan her dağırım güzel bence :)
<damascene> doğru
<NedStark> neden kimse yok kanallarında
<damascene> Ubuntu en popüler dağırım sadece 20 var. Manjaro çok yeni sanıyorum ve Kullanılan daha az
<damascene> yanı bu kanalda sadece 20 kişi gibi var
<NedStark> evet
<NedStark> msg NickServ identify casper62
<damascene> NedStark, XD
<damascene> change your password
<NedStark> :)
<NedStark> damascene:  sen komutlardan anlıyormusun
<NedStark> NedStark hangi epostaya kayıtlı odlugunu nasıl öğrenebilirim
<damascene> freenodede?
<NedStark> evet
<damascene> NedStark, bir dakika, #freenode kanalda sorucağam
<NedStark> peki damascene
<damascene> /msg NickServ help set email
<damascene> NedStark, ^
<ManjaroMate> ne oldu
<ManjaroMate> damascene:
<damascene> /msg NickServ help set email
<NedStark> göstermiyor hangi epostaya kayıtlı olduğunu
<damascene> kaç tane epostaya kullanıyorsun? içinde aramak yap
<NedStark> 1 tane
<NedStark> ben az sistem değişecem
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-04
<ogny> gunaydin
<ogny> http://yarimada.gen.tr/?p=435
<NedStark> selamlar Ubuntu-tr!
<NedStark> selam beyler
<NedStark> damascene nbr
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-05
<zippo^> hello
<zippo^> I am worried about the power of AK-parti and Erdogan in Turkey )-:
<zippo^> I am stress too
<damascene> zippo^, mind your own business, this channel is logged and it's not about politics. If you can help the OS community then welcome.
<GencFuhler> slm
<hwpplayer1> selam
<hwpplayer1> a.s.
<zippo^> ok, damascene
<damascene> zippo^, I would like to discuss things with you in ##politics when you want
<zippo^> they are high nivo
#ubuntu-tr 2016-03-06
<Kartagis> çevrimiçi olan var mı?
<damascene> var
<Kartagis> Benim LC_* çevre değişkenlerim tr_TR.UTF-8. Bunları en_US.UTF-8 yapmam lazım ki karşı makinede karakter sorunu çıkmasın. Denediklerim sudo locale-gen "en_US.UTF-8" && dpkg reconfigure locales ve .bashrc'de hepsini teker teker export etmek. Hiçbiri işe yaramadı. Ne yapabilirim başka?
<damascene> locale
<damascene> sonra fpaste.org koy
<damascene> sonuç fpaste.org koy
<Kartagis> http://termbin.com/1mbo
<damascene> onlar hepsi en_US.UTF-8
<Kartagis> karşı makinede vim'de sorun çıkıyor
<Kartagis> .bashrc'de yaptım bunları
<damascene> Daha açıklayabilir misiniz?
<damascene> ne sorun?
<Kartagis> vir dakika
<Kartagis> http://html.webcinizim.com/1.png
<Kartagis> http://html.webcinizim.com/2.png
<Kartagis> http://html.webcinizim.com/3.png
<Kartagis> bunlar sırayla
<damascene> Kartagis, o font sorun gibi
<damascene> orada Türkçe fontlar yok gibi
<Kartagis> :set fenc=utf-8 işe yaradı
<damascene> tebrik ederim
<Kartagis> sağol
<Kartagis> #vim daha doğru bir kanalmış :)
<damascene> doğru ☺
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-03
<radiohead_sucks> merabalar
<radiohead_sucks> bir süre önce kali yüklemiştim dual-boot win10 ile
<radiohead_sucks> sonra win10'da partition'ı silip fixmbr yaptım
<radiohead_sucks> şu anda grub kali boot etmeye çalışıyor bu yüzden win10'a erişemiyorum
<radiohead_sucks> ubuntu kurmayı denedim
<radiohead_sucks> mor splash screen'i geçemiyorum
<radiohead_sucks> ne yapmalıyım
#ubuntu-tr 2017-03-05
<ne14u> selam
#ubuntu-tr 2018-02-27
<fnoyanisi> selam
<fnoyanisi> nginx yada haproxy ile reverse proxy yapan var mi?
#ubuntu-tr 2019-02-26
<ubuntutr> s.a
#ubuntu-tr 2019-03-03
<command> nabeeeeeeeeer
<command> burasıda kanalizasyon aq
